# For GBX-100, GBD-100 and GBD-H1000 users. Post here your suggestions for the next firmware updates.



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Great idea. Casio must have recognized that something is off.

I start with: the stopwatch has no 1/100 second resolution and can only measure 1 second intervals.

This is what bugs me and why I would never buy a digital watch without that feature. There seems to be a few more issues as suggested by some forum users and some Amazon reviews.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks @ngb3232 for collecting these issues.

May I ask which spanish forum do you refer to? I am curious, as I am Spanish too 
Maybe relojes-especiales?

Things that I would mention for the GBX-100 line:

*Hourly beep*. The watch supports beeps so, i cannot imagine how this would not be possible
Notifications: *quick access to notification when arrives the watch*
CDT (Count Down Timer) I was surprised to not see a proper CDT. Yes we have *Timers *however, when you use that mode as it is supposed to be used, by entering Programmable timers for interval training, there is no way to easily create a timer to count.... let's say... the cooking time of an egg. I would have to modify all my program in order to do that
*Long press buttons to "Increase" or "Decrease" digits*. When configuring things like alarms, or timers, or other things directly from the watch, it doesn't allow long press to increase/decrease digits. If you try to do that, it will kick you back to the home screen or exit the configuration mode. Really annoying as it forces you to press dozens of times and, these buttons are not very responsive
Change to add a "*name*" to *User-1*, *User-2* and *User-3* settings
*Please fix the tide data*. It is plain wrong. Something is broken when transferring from the app to the watch that distorts all the tide data.
Disconnect sun data from tide data, i.e, possibility of having a city for each feature. I don't leave close to the beach, i like to have sun data from my location but i also like to see at the same time how the tide conditions are in the favorite spot where i go every year. If this is not possible, at least provide a way to cycle through the different User presets quickly, without the need to go into settings to change location.
*Please fix the annoyingly long time it takes to exit the Training mode*. If i press the B-button by mistake, I immediately get stressed knowing how long it will take for the watch to go back to Time mode
*Fix responsiveness of the buttons*. If pressed quickly, the watch doesn't react to the presses. There is a very long delay between each actuation
*App (Android): please allow to decide which notifications I want from my phone and which ones not*. Right now is all or nothing. Look at Garmin how it handles it, it has a specific sub-menu for App Notifications where you decide which ones go through the watch and which ones not
Customize the timekeeping mode, like the PRT-B50
*Customize Long-press-button-B*. I don't run so this feature is useless for me. I'd love to have, for example, quick Stopwatch start, like the Rangeman, or quick CDT start, like the GD-350.

That's it for now


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have better chance of winning the lottery


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

g-fob2 said:


> I have better chance of winning the lottery


I dont get this . Maybe its the language but i dont understand what you mean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

@elborderas ; yup, Relojes Especiales is the main spanish forum im in. Thanks for the list of suggestions, ill add them to the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

@Babyivan's post #257 in this THREAD notes that when setting the time manually, the seconds can't be set. This can only be accomplished via bluetooth connection. (GBX-100)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Make the maximum CDT duration 24 hours rather than 1 hour (without using the repeats feature). If necessary to accomplish this, for durations over 1 hour, the input value can be hours and minutes rather than minutes and seconds.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kenls said:


> @Babyivan's post #257 in this THREAD notes that when setting the time manually, the seconds can't be set. This can only be accomplished via bluetooth connection. (GBX-100)


Came here to post this! Thanks @kenls !

That is my biggest annoyance; can't set the seconds manually.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

WES51 said:


> Great idea. Casio must have recognized that something is off.
> 
> I start with: the stopwatch has no 1/100 second resolution and can only measure 1 second intervals.
> 
> This is what bugs me and why I would never buy a digital watch without that feature. There seems to be a few more issues as suggested by some forum users and some Amazon reviews.


I'll add this to the list, however i think its got something to do with the refresh rate of MIP displays or with battery usage, if the reason is any of those two then i don't think it will be possible. But it doesn't hurt to try, its something that a lot of us would like and if it possible then they should put it in.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

ngb3232 said:


> I'll add this to the list, however i think its got something to do with the refresh rate of MIP displays or with battery usage, if the reason is any of those two then i don't think it will be possible. But it doesn't hurt to try, its something that a lot of us would like and if it possible then they should put it in.


This is probably why the "fast adjust" (rapidly increasing or decreasing values during setup) has been removed.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Quite a few people have complained about inaccurate or inconsistent results with the step counter, at least in the GBX-100.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Quite a few people have complained about inaccurate or inconsistent results with the step counter, at least in the GBX-100.


Read that in a different thread, i already put it on the list. Some users said that after a few weeks it got better and many complained that when not walking or running it still counted steps, a guy said that it counted 50 steps when washing his hands and another guy said it counted 2000 steps while sleeping (i dont know what he does in his sleep ) ive put that in too. It definitely needs some further calibration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

babyivan said:


> Came here to post this! Thanks @kenls !
> 
> That is my biggest annoyance; can't set the seconds manually.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Sorry to have stolen your thunder @babyivan. This alone is stopping me from picking one up.


----------



## ian.maw (Sep 10, 2015)

+1 for the over generous, in my experience, step count. This also applies to the GBD-100 which should, I would hope, get the applicable improvements listed above.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kenls said:


> Sorry to have stolen your thunder @babyivan. This alone is stopping me from picking one up.


At first it bothered me, but it seems like the module in this G-Shock is more accurate than my other non-multi/non-Bluetooth Gees. I expected it to run a little fast, but so far, it's been on target.

However, should I need a seconds adjustment, I will just connect the watch to the app and then disconnect. It's a pain in the ass, but for me, not a deal breaker.

But yes, if it's something that can be easily fixed with the firmware; PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE FIX IT!!! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

ngb3232 said:


> I'll add this to the list, however i think its got something to do with the refresh rate of MIP displays or with battery usage, if the reason is any of those two then i don't think it will be possible. But it doesn't hurt to try, its something that a lot of us would like and if it possible then they should put it in.


Pardon my ignorance/lack of knowledge over MIP displays and their refresh rates. Perhaps it can't be shown during a timed event but why can't it be recorded and displayed when the timing event is over?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

babyivan said:


> At first it bothered me, but it seems like the module in this G-Shock is more accurate than my other non-multi/non-Bluetooth Gees. I expected it to run a little fast, but so far, it's been on target.
> 
> Should I need a seconds adjustment, I will just connect the watch to the app and then disconnect. *It's a pain in the ass*, but for me, not a deal breaker.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


It would bother me.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

kenls said:


> Pardon my ignorance/lack of knowledge over MIP displays and their refresh rates. Perhaps it can't be shown during a timed event but why can't it be recorded and displayed when the timing event is over?


Hadnt thought about it that way. Im not a expert at all in MIP displays and i read that about the refresh dates in a forum, maybe its not true, however what you are proposing could work 100%. Ill add it to the point in the list where i talk about the stopwatch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

kenls said:


> Pardon my ignorance/lack of knowledge over MIP displays and their refresh rates. Perhaps it can't be shown during a timed event but why can't it be recorded and displayed when the timing event is over?


That's correct. I came to say same. They could calculate the 100th second in the background and just display seconds in realtime, and add the 100th when you stop the stopwatch.


----------



## mattholluk (Sep 12, 2018)

This is a great idea. I have a GDB-H1000 which I'm extremely fond of despite its quirks.

I've been in regular comms with the G-Shock UK product support team via WhatsApp and found them responsive although they do simply pass all the info onto Tokyo.

My main comms have revolved around bug fixes.

There is an odd one where my date of birth keeps changing in the app. I thought I must have set it wrong when setting up the account but it drifts by about a day a week. I've sent them screen shots but is a regular issue still.

Twice now its stopped syncing with Strava, The fix is pretty simple as you have to log out of everything on the app and on the website and log back in. Sadly any data that hadn't been transferred is then lost.

In terms of suggestions for improvements I'd like to see:

Different activity types. I only run and hike. If I use the watch to track hikes it throws out the stats and the VO2 max. I assume others would at least like cycling in addition to these.

Alarms that can be set per day. ie 6:30am on Monday, Weds and Fri, 5:45 on a Tuesday and Thurs etc.

One button access to notifications from home screen

Notifications to feature different fields on the main page. Ie on the Garmin Instinct you would see a zoom alert with Zoom and the senders name. On this watch it just says Zoom Zoom. Linkedin is just Linkedin, LinkedIn. Strangely the Asana app shows Asana and the first line of the task.










Option to switch off (Or reorder) some of the mode screens. I know others find them useful however I never use CDT or stopwatches. They are just more button presses for me to scroll through to notifications.

On the web app:

Option to delete entries. I have a run from June that keeps duplicating itself for some reason. I assume it's some sort of a sync issue. This means it is throwing all the stats out.

I'm sure I have more. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Another one that comes to my mind.


Possibility to *disable* within the App the "*Settings Complete*" pop-up *message* when changing parameters. This dialog is not needed and creates a forced delay when navigating through the watch. I am aware I can quickly close it by pressing a button but, if this dialog doesn't add anything else but a confirmation of my actions, I'd rather skip it and make the UI experience much more fluent


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

mattholluk said:


> This is a great idea. I have a GDB-H1000 which I'm extremely fond of despite its quirks.
> 
> I've been in regular comms with the G-Shock UK product support team via WhatsApp and found them responsive although they do simply pass all the info onto Tokyo.
> 
> ...


Ill put it in the email, in spanish forums ive been told to ask for different activity types too. If you remember in the GBD-H1000 original video ad it showed people doing multiple activities with the watch when it reality its just for running right now. One button access to notifications is something that everyone wants and has asked for for the GBD-100, GBD-H1000 and GBX100 and its going to be one of my priorities when i send the email. Honestly i would be more than happy if they changed just that, the process to read the notification is too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

long opinion incoming. short experience with the gbd-100:

good thread and idea behind it, its much needed the companies go this step, its the future of things, for the best of us all.
yet, under the circumstances, it leaves to me the taste of "beta testers that give input without being paid".
to me, it should be the duty of a company to find out themselves, by reading through forums, etc, what the customers like and dislike about their products, THEN changing the product, NOT us users to beg for being heard and send feedback with our time and effort. i mean we exchange our cash for a product, their part of the deal is to provide us the best possible product they can offer.
i myself wrote to casio germany to offer feedback to the watch (gbd-100), i was ignored. in this case its a bit pity, that only the masses have the power to change an obviously flawed system.

so, not to make casio look bad, their products are still excellent. its just a very conservative company that lacks the needs of the time so often.

to the things id like to change about the gbd-100, as i wrote on the other thread. i know some things cant be changed, still:

resistant app connection problems under android.
pedometer (what a word _giggle_) seems to work fine when walking. 600m distance= counted 570m +- ;
complete fail when jogging! exactly by google maps 4km= counted 5,4km with pedometer.
granted i didnt have the watch terrible firm on my wrist, i wore it a bit tighter than usual for this test.
also i not only jogged, had some walking "breaks" in between.
still: this shows, a pedometer of todays design cant be an exact thing like a gps, of course not. too many factors (speed difference, uphill, downhill, walking breaks, etc).
- the watch itself reacts (very) slow and lagging in every aspect. forget to push and get an instant reaction. no fast "3 times to get to the stopwatch".
a bit like playing a high-end pc-game on daddy´s 10 year old notebook. a downside of the 2020 mip-displays? will updates better this? cant remember the garmin instinct being so slow.
the longest wait is, if using "RUN", then leaving that mode. it takes 11secs (!) until done. no matter if u save, erase or just wanna exit.

the digits on the display are hilarious tiny. i counted 0,8mm height for the smallest line. u need really good eyes for this watch or knowing where everything is and what it means. but well, even they are so tiny, for their size, they are very sharp and well lit.
the watch itself reacts AFTER u let go of the pusher. means: u press the pusher, letting it go, the watch reacts. this gives a more slow feeling.
the stopwatch shows no tenth or hundreds seconds. garmin instinct does this for the first seconds, so mip-display cant be blamed. i think for a sportswatch this must be included, at least when timing is done. update?
no press-and-hold of pushers to let the numbers run. nope. u want 15:37h? always press manually 15 times, run button, then 37 times (or the other way). here comes the smartphone app in handy!
each simple "confirm" takes a second or more.
display, as with almost every G, unnecessary overloaded.
vibe alert is quite weak, id say at most average. u most likely wont feel it if wearing over a sleeve or if being a more unsensible person. alarm and vibe endure in all 10secs, alternating. if u put the gbd-100 on the table, it barely moves itself by the vibe. garmin instinct dances u a rythmn and weights almost same.
pairing with the smartphone (here used: high-end smartphone from 2019 with android) is very slow and quite complicated. yes i know, android sucks. but its also the app and watch. app itself reacts slow to changes before sending it to the watch, 2-3secs.
the price of the watch is steep. should be 100-110euros, not 150euros. the watch seems just too unrefined with the burrs and materials used. it sure will last cause its a casio and G, still...
no options to choose what modes to display, means no much re-arranging of modes.
again: illumination goes off when a button is pressed. casio, please, update here. suunto did this in 2000. this is 20 years ago!
furthermore:

option to change the light intensity is wished.
alternative watchfaces


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

watch-ing said:


> long opinion incoming. short experience with the gbd-100:
> 
> good thread and idea behind it, its much needed the companies go this step, its the future of things, for the best of us all.
> yet, under the circumstances, it leaves to me the taste of "beta testers that give input without being paid".
> ...


I quite agree with most of the things you say, GBD-100 and GBX-100 are quite similar at the end of the day so the problems they have are the same. It took me some time to get to the product manager, at first they told me they weren't taking any proposals for legal reasons but after a bit of insisting the product manager sent me a email. Im trying to get hold of someone in casio Japan too so that we have more chances of being heard. I really hope that the product manager can forward this to the right people. At the end of the day a lot of the issues the watch has wouldnt have existed in the first place if the watch had been properly tested. But right now we have no other option, we have already purchased the watches so let's try and make them work right for us. Android connectivity seems to be a problem for a lot of people so that has to be fixed too. Regarding the vibration it's probably that low to decrease battery consumption, in all honesty i think a lot of the features are designed the way they are to decrease battery consumption. The pedometer has a looong way to go, it's one of the main complaints along with the notifications.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

ngb3232 said:


> I'll add this to the list, however i think its got something to do with the refresh rate of MIP displays or with battery usage, if the reason is any of those two then i don't think it will be possible. But it doesn't hurt to try, its something that a lot of us would like and if it possible then they should put it in.


Correct, but the Garmin Instinct with it's MIP display already does this and exactly in ways @mcgon1 has suggested. So it should be possible.



mcgon1 said:


> ...They could calculate the 100th second in the background and just display seconds in realtime, and add the 100th when you stop the stopwatch...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Do someone even will want these watches after reading things in this thread?
With these flops i am really surprised how they passed it especially if at least someone of design team touched at least some product from competition.
Glaring holes are too glaring. We discussed stopwatch, but timers? No quick set of alarm/setting with long press on non touch/bezel action watch?
I mean yes it's BT so you can do most of the things from phone but when why you even have watch in the first place?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

MIPS are as fast as any other LCD for watch purposes. Type of display not a problem. 
Making it slow for battery saving is a problem.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rocket1991 said:


> Do someone even will want these watches after reading things in this thread?
> With these flops i am really surprised how they passed it especially if at least someone of design team touched at least some product from competition.
> Glaring holes are too glaring. We discussed stopwatch, but timers? No quick set of alarm/setting with long press on non touch/bezel action watch?
> I mean yes it's BT so you can do most of the things from phone but when why you even have watch in the first place?


Many of the limitations on these new models are in comparison to previous Casio models. The design team should have done this comparison even before looking at products from their competition. It seems like these new models were designed by an entirely new team, with no consideration of past models.


----------



## jirapolk (Jun 26, 2020)

I am using GBX 100. The thing they must correct is the tide information. Don’t know whether it is watch’s firmware or the mobile phone app. The tide info is off several hours especially in the Southeast Asia region.


----------



## Ddmorris1971 (Jun 29, 2018)

GBD H1000
Love it
Everything everybody else said: plus
Sunrise /sunset time or preferably “Next Sun Event” can be added to world time so they won’t even have to change that display- the font sizing and placement is great for that info already- they could add it as a city and just let the watch calculate base one home time.

allow Programmable timer to activity tracking- this would allow us to see the timer in an activity and track the workout using HR and accelerometer for calories. Do not include in VO2 Max but do include in recovery time.

adding more workouts would be great but at the least: Run, Cycle and Walk would suffice as long as they adjust the VO2 Max calculations based on distance- this would allow us to track any outdoor activity without screwing up the running VO2 Max.
Increase vibration intensity
Full screen Notification pop up- use run button to mark as read or delete.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Many of the limitations on these new models are in comparison to previous Casio models. The design team should have done this comparison even before looking at products from their competition. It seems like these new models were designed by an entirely new team, with no consideration of past models.


You absolutely right.
In a days of Steve Jobs it was very clear how it works and if it's not it goes away for reconditioning. Single vision and more or less scrupulous control of design. 
When Apple started with Maps it was not so good. 
In many cases company will either buy or hire company B or candidates with supposedly expertise in field they want to venture into. 
It takes a lot of going on to weed new candidates and frankly in many cases people who in charge (unlike Jobs) not really clear with their standards and giving directions which also adds to the mess. 
In short someone on top and it would of been our beloved Mr. Ibe should of given proper list of things watch should do. As Casio watch and as fitness tracker. 
So far i can see 3 things: it should look like G, it should pass G-shock set of torture tests and utilize previous watch internals. Rest seem to be up to you.

I am quite cynical because on grander scale outside top 4, smartwatches see a lot of half assing and outsourcing. Also, it takes really years to perfect product and it constant improvement. Hopefully Casio in on a right way and we will see better version in some near future.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

babyivan said:


> Came here to post this! Thanks @kenls !
> 
> That is my biggest annoyance; can't set the seconds manually.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


So if you exit the timekeeping settings at the top of the minute, it doesn't start the seconds at 0, but instead at whatever random seconds it happens to be on at the time?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

elborderas said:


> Thanks @ngb3232 for collecting these issues.
> 
> May I ask which spanish forum do you refer to? I am curious, as I am Spanish too
> Maybe relojes-especiales?
> ...


It seems that creating a completely new model is less labor-extensive than fixing all the above issues


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

lvt said:


> It seems that creating a completely new model is less labor-extensive than fixing all the above issues



Actually, they should all be simple software changes or fixes.
I am only concern about Casio coming back and saying that there is not enough memory space in the watch to play with.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

elborderas said:


> Actually, they should all be simple software changes or fixes.
> I am only concern about Casio coming back and saying that there is not enough memory space in the watch to play with.


Do you mean that the buttons's responsiveness is also software controlled?


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

lvt said:


> Do you mean that the buttons's responsiveness is also software controlled?


Partly, I believe so. But I may be wrong.
I believe they could change when to send the signal, instead of when releasing the button, when you press it (when it makes contact)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

elborderas said:


> Partly, I believe so. But I may be wrong.
> I believe they could change when to send the signal, instead of when releasing the button, when you press it (when it makes contact)


In this case you should have a sub-menu where you can change the input value. Otherwise you might have a big problem with the stopwatch or other functions that require rapid and accurate button pressing action.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

lvt said:


> In this case you should have a sub-menu where you can change the input value. Otherwise you might have a big problem with the stopwatch or other functions that require rapid and accurate button pressing action.


That's my request, have the same rapid and accurate pressing action for every single button press.
I cannot imagine why we would need a different behavior/responsiveness in the watch anywhere else.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> So if you exit the timekeeping settings at the top of the minute, it doesn't start the seconds at 0, but instead at whatever random seconds it happens to be on at the time?


Correct. Crazy, really.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Correct. Crazy, really.


What a stupid design. Someone dropped the ball on this.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Got a 13 point list for the GBX-100 and GBD-100 and a 5 point list for the GBD-H1000, by far the most requested things are easier access to notifications and hourly chime. Vibration intensity is something a lot of you have asked for so it is also on the list. Ive added pretty much everything you guys have asked for. I'll wait till tomorrow to see if i get more replies and then i'll send it off. I really hope we get some of the suggestions onto the watches. Im sure some of them are possible, there may be some that are impossible to implement for technical reasons but the hourly chime or higher vibration are probably possible.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm not sure if a firmware update is capable of all these suggestions, but since we are at it, how about the ability to toggle between positive and negative? Not sure if it is possible with an update, but I'd love that. The 1 KM notification gave me a taste and it looks great. Pics for comparison


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm not sure if a firmware update is capable of all these suggestions, but since we are at it, how about the ability to toggle between positive and negative? Not sure if it is possible with an update, but I'd love that. The 1 KM notification gave me a taste and it looks great. Pics for comparison
> 
> View attachment 15338373
> 
> ...


Im not sure if all the suggestions can be done with a firmware update but im sure some of them are possible. However it doesn't hurt to ask. As i said at the start the GBD-H1000 is probably more open to updates than the GBX due to the fact that the GBD-H1000 is solar and has a rechargeable battery while the GBX is probably limited because of the battery.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

ngb3232 said:


> Im not sure if all the suggestions can be done with a firmware update but im sure some of them are possible. However it doesn't hurt to ask. As i said at the start the GBD-H1000 is probably more open to updates than the GBX due to the fact that the GBD-H1000 is solar and has a rechargeable battery while the GBX is probably limited because of the battery.


Yeah, I agree. I think the GBX updates will apply to the app maybe and not much beyond, but wishful thinking.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

ngb3232 said:


> Im not sure if all the suggestions can be done with a firmware update but im sure some of them are possible. However it doesn't hurt to ask. As i said at the start the GBD-H1000 is probably more open to updates than the GBX due to the fact that the GBD-H1000 is solar and has a rechargeable battery while the GBX is probably limited because of the battery.


Is this rationale based on the power consumption of the watch?
I am not sure how many of the suggestions would imply higher power consumption vs simple UI changes, or new features.

OTOH, I also have my expectations low as, regardless of how useful and reasonable the requests are, they may not fit within Casio's plan.
If these changes don't provide any business benefit to them, it is just an added cost.

I see this situation similar to the one I have encountered all my life by being a computer power user, i.e, part of the 1%, if not less, of the computer user base.
I have faced uncountable issues with many tools/hardware/software which are highly implemented in the population but, just because those issues are only suffered by an insignificant % of the users, the companies didn't spent resources to fix them.
Business wise, it is not profitable.

If Casio's benefit comes from a different user base, a different type of customer, maybe fashion... whatever, they may not care about fixing any of these issues as their biggest % of customers would not even care.

And there is still the problem with memory in the watch, which I don't know if that could be an issue.
But we can always dream.
Never give up


----------



## Frol (Aug 9, 2012)

Would be great to have an option for changing date format to date/month. Traditional Casio month-date format is one the things which really annoys not only me.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

elborderas said:


> Is this rationale based on the power consumption of the watch?
> I am not sure how many of the suggestions would imply higher power consumption vs simple UI changes, or new features.
> 
> OTOH, I also have my expectations low as, regardless of how useful and reasonable the requests are, they may not fit within Casio's plan.
> ...


I dont expect them to implement all the changes, but the GBX is not really a watch for the "masses" most of the users right now are enthusiasts like us so we are their costumer base(for the GBX i mean). There are some changes that are really costly to implement like more activities on the GBD-H1000 but a hourly chime takes 2min to program, same goes for the long press to increase/decrease digita or the 1/100 stopwatch. The easier notification access probably takes longer to program but no mlre than a couple of hours imo. Ill be in touch with the product manager to see which options are viable and which arent.
Its a watch i like and if it can be made better i dont mind spending a couple lf hours reading forums and sending the list to casio. In the end who knows what will happen. I believe that we have a bit more bargaining power as its not just me asking, its users from all over the world and the product manager knows it. UK, US, Netherlands, Switzerland, Vietnam, Germany, Spain. Thats a lot of users!
Then of course as you said we have the memory of the watch which we dont know the characteristics of and that could be a big problem for things like the 1/100 seconds. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> So if you exit the timekeeping settings at the top of the minute, it doesn't start the seconds at 0, but instead at whatever random seconds it happens to be on at the time?


Yep... I tried that. To see if the seconds reset when you exit time setting mode. But they do not. The seconds are locked in from the last Bluetooth connection.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> What a stupid design. Someone dropped the ball on this.


It seem like


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Garmin just announced Instinct Solar for 400$.
Can live on solar forever if you turn power saving. 
It puts Casio offering into less favorable place on the market just when it entered it. 
So Casio should be pretty darn fast and good in fixing.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Rocket1991 said:


> Garmin just announced Instinct Solar for 400$.
> Can live on solar forever if you turn power saving.
> It puts Casio offering into less favorable place on the market just when it entered it.
> So Casio should be pretty darn fast and good in fixing.


Live on solar forever but just with the watch face, no bluetooth no nothing, im pretty sure the GBD-H1000 could do that too with just the watch face. The rest of the specs of the new garmin are pretty good though, some things are superior to the GBD-H1000 and the price is the same


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Garmin just announced Instinct Solar for 400$.
> Can live on solar forever if you turn power saving.


Well, there goes the "but it's solar" argument for Casio.

Until now people (including myself) have always brought up, how some of the far more capable watches than Casio needed frequent access to a charging cord.

I always wondered how long it will take until others will implement solar technology as well. Same goes for Water Resistance.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

WES51 said:


> Well, there goes the "but it's solar" argument for Casio.
> 
> Until now people (including myself) have always brought up, how some of the far more capable watches than Casio needed frequent access to a charging cord.
> 
> I always wondered how long it will take until others will implement solar technology as well. Same goes for Water Resistance.


GPS battery life is better on garmin devices but GBD-H1000 have much better battery for daily life.
got the watch with 4 bars, 3 weeks normal use(no HR) and 10 hours GPS with hour I have 5 bars. did not charge it with cabel or put in the sun intentionally. One watch guy for 3 weeks. new record


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Garmin Instinct solar is way better than Casio in any possible regard apart from no been G-Shock with 200m and more advanced shock resistance. 
But i will be last person to claim you need 200m over 100m WR and excessive shock resistance should rule over frankly way better in any other direction functionality, customization and list goes on including things *Casio can't do at all*. Not to mention *Garmin is smaller*.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ngb3232 said:


> Live on solar forever but just with the watch face, no bluetooth no nothing, im pretty sure the GBD-H1000 could do that too with just the watch face. The rest of the specs of the new garmin are pretty good though, some things are superior to the GBD-H1000 and the price is the same


There are things Casio is missing compared to Garmin. Missing in functionality, ergonomics and app side. Frankly the only sides of importance outside 100m WR and sturdy build when it comes to fitness oriented smart watch. not to mention GBD-H1000 is way bigger than Garmin.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

The Instinct Solar is pretty awesome. It's probably the single best value for money smartwatch around right now.

I don't think we're taking anything away from CASIO by saying that - and in fact, I personally think anyone thinking of buying a smartwatch should look at the Instinct Solar first before considering anything else - Apple Watches, Garmin Fenixes, Suuntos, etc.

The other smartwatches have their own charms, but I feel like every smartwatch consumer should go into their decision knowing that the Garmin Instinct Solar exists and then make a decision from there.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a Garmin Fenix 6x Pro Sapphire, a Garmin Instinct (bought before the Fenix 6x Pro), a Casio GBX-100 (bought after the Garmin watches) and many other Casio watches that are out of the scope of this thread.
I have owned 3 generations of Garmin Fenix watches plus 6/7 different wristbands. I may still have a Vivosmart somewhere in the house.

I have used the Instinct 24x7 until I got "tired" of it and went back to wearing my Casio watches. I missed wearing something different, something that look better to my eyes, something more reliable and without the need to charge it. I was still using the Instinct until I bought the Fenix 6x Pro. It is a fantastic watch and i will not sell it.
I have used the 6x Pro 24x7 for months... until i got tired... for the same reasons.

There is something in Casio that always makes me come back to them. I miss the looks, the simplicity, the reliability, the "forget about maintenance and just enjoy it".
I keep using the 6x Pro daily when biking or doing some sports. It is just not on my wrist all day (I even use it on the bike with a chest strap). Once you get to know your body, you don't need to track 24x7 pulse, sleeping patterns, and those things anymore.

And now that I got the GBX teal, I love it.
I have to be honest that I have gotten more compliments from this watch than any others combined (including from my Kobe square, MTG-B1000 or GWG-1000).
I see myself wearing this GBX watch the whole summer.

The Instinct 2 is an amazing watch and will probably be a great success. Well deserved.

But I'll stick with the GBX.

I think discussing which watch is better is a very difficult topic, as each one of us have different interests, life styles, feature priorities, purchase capabilities, watch applications, etc, etc 

Maybe we should leave that topic out of this thread?


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah, you're right, this is a CASIO thread - I'll stay on topic


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bringing Garmin here made sense in light of direct competition. Since they are direct competition. Specifically because 100/1000s are more than just watch.
Getting steel square vs Garmin is useless. One is a watch and other is a wearable.

Things do not exist in vacuum.
There is always someone in your business. In case of GBD it's actually Casio venturing into someone's business.

If you evaluate painting you evaluate it alone but you do it with all other painting you saw before in mind. You do it standing on long history of things you know.
If you evaluate how's person playing violin again it's not like there is only one person there are plenty of others in evaluation. Not to mention talking about smart watches and fitness watches from standpoint of watches is totally wrong on so many levels.
I am not criticizing someones choices or preferences rather reflecting on my path across what is good on the wrist when you exercise.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Casio should stay Casio but they need to learn how others doing it. I am pretty sure they did it in the past and like Picasso said :
"G*ood artists* borrow, *great artists steal*." Whether or not Picasso was truly the first person to voice this idea is in some dispute. 
That kinda industry standard.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

elborderas said:


> I have a Garmin Fenix 6x Pro Sapphire, a Garmin Instinct (bought before the Fenix 6x Pro), a Casio GBX-100 (bought after the Garmin watches) and many other Casio watches that are out of the scope of this thread.
> I have owned 3 generations of Garmin Fenix watches plus 6/7 different wristbands. I may still have a Vivosmart somewhere in the house.
> 
> I have used the Instinct 24x7 until I got "tired" of it and went back to wearing my Casio watches. I missed wearing something different, something that look better to my eyes, something more reliable and without the need to charge it. I was still using the Instinct until I bought the Fenix 6x Pro. It is a fantastic watch and i will not sell it.
> ...


same here. fenix 3 got tired, fenix 5 got tired, instinct got tired, fenix 5 same again, it gets to much. stress score, hr, resting hr,sleep hours all that gave me more stress.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Bringing Garmin here made sense in light of direct competition. Since they are direct competition. Specifically because 100/1000s are more than just watch.
> Getting steel square vs Garmin is useless. One is a watch and other is a wearable.
> 
> Things do not exist in vacuum.
> ...


I agree with you in everything.
Competition is healthy and it is what brings innovation to market and better products overtime.

However I believe the reason of this particular thread is to suggest improvements to the specific 3 watches mentioned on the subject.

As much as I agree with you and would be very happy to engage in a very interesting debate about it, I believe it would be off-topic having that debate in this very thread.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Rocket, I think the point is that this _thread_ is about requesting firmware changes to CASIO watches. 

There's probably better places for your posts about Garmin, personal philosophies on competition, your personal views on smartwatches, etc.

Not that your comments aren't welcome, it's just that this thread is supposed to be for people's firmware requests.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Completely agree with FROG and elborderas (I love your name btw) discussions comparing the H1000 to the Garmin should be in a different thread, personally i have no idea about what's out on the market so im not going to say anything, you 4(elborderas, FROG, Dracer and Rocket) have a lot more knowledge than me in that field. I would appreciate it if we could keep the comments to improvements which i hope we can get into the watches. Honestly im amazed by how many suggestions i've gotten(around 100 posts in 3 different forums) and posts like the initial one from elborderas have really shaped the list. What we can conclude from this thread is that Casio hasn't tested the watches enough, and they havn't done enough market research and it looks like now it's up to us, the initial buyers, to get this sh*t fixed.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't plan on buying one of these watches until certain changes are made, so with that out of the way, my wish list is:

1 Stronger vibration. An alert is no good if it's easily missed.
2 Hourly beep/vibe pulse. For me, having an hourly silent alert is important. A beep is a poor substitute. But acceptable.
3 Long button press to increment/decrement numbers.
Those are necessary, for me to purchase.

Optional, but nice:
4 Easy switch form negative to positive screen.
5 This is WAY out there. But several people have complained that pressing a button shuts off the backlight. So why not have a layer of Glow in the Dark Tape behind the LCD? Casio is all about saving battery life, so something akin to Timex's moonlight mode is anathema to their designers. With GITD tape, no battery is required, only a flashlight, or other light source. You could even have the LEDs be strong UV emitters, thus powering up the Glow surface. But yeah, I'm more likely to win the lottery, I get it. Still, what a huge advantage this would be over all other digitals. Frankly, after using my GITD Tape modded watches, I won't buy a watch that can't be modded this way. If it came from Casio like that, it would be amazing!


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

One more request that I just remembered after last night:

*App*: *Respect* the "*Do Not Disturb*" feature of the phone and mute the notifications by either:
not sending them to the watch
sending them but do not beep and/or vibrate


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Email for the GBX-100/GBD-100 has just been sent off. For the GBD-H1000 im waiting to see if i can get in touch with someone who is involved in the production of the watch to propose everything, considering that they are more costly changes(adding activities) i think it would be better to talk with someone who is involved in the production of the watch. I'll keep you guys updated. If you have any more suggestions for the GBD-H1000 keep sending them as i havnt sent the email yet.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

ngb3232 said:


> Email for the GBX-100/GBD-100 has just been sent off. For the GBD-H1000 im waiting to see if i can get in touch with someone who is involved in the production of the watch to propose everything, considering that they are more costly changes(adding activities) i think it would be better to talk with someone who is involved in the production of the watch. I'll keep you guys updated. If you have any more suggestions for the GBD-H1000 keep sending them as i havnt sent the email yet.


Thanks for taking care of this.
I really appreciate your effort in helping that all of us enjoy a better watch.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

elborderas said:


> Thanks for taking care of this.
> I really appreciate your effort in helping that all of us enjoy a better watch.


No problem, thank you for your suggestions too, the GBX is a watch with a lot of potential and small changes like the ones we've proposed would make it a lot better. Now lets hope Casio listens to us and implements some of the changes.


----------



## esdrusal (Jul 10, 2020)

Late to the party and fresh to the forums... I'd like to share my experiences and mention a feature request I haven't seen discussed.

I own a GBX, It have read much of the threads here in the forums, have parsed the reddit discussions, YT comments, etc... I see very little positive feedback on practical usage of the tide graph feature.

I live on the coast in Maine, USA... the tides here are in excess of 10ft /3m every 6 hours. I fish, kayak, sail, swim, and explore along the tidal waters and shoreline on a daily basis. Using the app to select a nearby location for tide data works well enough, and in my experience the tide graphs are about 20-25 minutes off from the other tide charts sources I have used and trusted in the past. However, 20 min is close enough that having the tide info on my wrist for referencing at a glance has been invaluable over the last couple of weeks in planning out my daily activites.

The advantage of the tide info on the GBX over other watches I have owned is its handling of neap and spring tide effects that account for deviations in sea levels at high and low tide times . This is SO much more useful and informative to me than the uniform sinusoidal approximation of tide data that we have seen on Casio watches in the past . *The feature I would love to see added is the ability to scroll forwards 1 or 2 days into the future to view the tide graphs for those dates, high and low time, daylight hours, etc . *

Regarding my limited phone pairing and clues to feasibility of this feature being added: 
I do not leave the watch connected to a phone, I keep the watch in airplane mode and connect only to set the tide location. When I have the GBX connected to specify the tide location, the detailed tide graph tables are seemingly transferred from phone to watch. I then switch the watch to airplane mode, and a week later I am still getting detailed spring / neap tidal heights and times that remain within the ~20-25 min margin of error (heights are 2-3inches off, which is also quite workable for me) . This is important to me because it demonstrates that the detailed tidal info in either calculated on the watch according to specific astronomical variables which are set when transferring from app to the watch, or is being retrieved from a data file that is transferred from the app to the watch. This is all to say that once the tide location is set using the APP, the watch should be capable of scrolling forward for an undetermined amount of time to view accurate tide data WITHOUT connecting to a phone for data retrieval . Thus, the ability to view the tide data for days other than the current date is possible with UI changes to the GBX-100 firmware alone . 

Also, any hackers here?? Maybe someone with experience sniffing bluetooth packets could intercept /copy the data being send to and from the watch? I have little knowledge of BT connections, but I imagine there is some degree of encryption implemented by Casio?

Lastly, If someone makes an libre/ open source MIP display wearable, you have my money


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

About stopwatch and MIPS displays. We should have several people here with Garmin Instinct so they can contribute. Garmin animated HH:MM:SS:0.1S-0 meaning only 0.1 of the second is animated but once you press button for split/stop whole 0.01s is shown. Garmin don't bother much about animating 0.01 it does changes but not in real time and that's clever.
Exactly as been suggested. 




It's around 1:30 here.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*esdrusal*
Are you working for a agency or bureau?
Recruiting or searching?


----------



## Jivasasha (Jul 10, 2020)

its up To me :
Çan it be possible to stop the gps signal while training? To onli use the HRM.
Can it be possible to stop/run the timer while in training mode. For interval training is a must!
Sory for my english.


----------



## esdrusal (Jul 10, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> *esdrusal*
> Are you working for a agency or bureau?
> Recruiting or searching?


I'm just a consumer who likes to see end users poke holes in proprietary technologies. I am looking into trying out BT packet sniffing using linux running wireshark with libpcap . If I figure anything out I'll start a new thread to share details.


----------



## mattholluk (Sep 12, 2018)

Having seen some reviews of the new Garmin Instinct Solar they seem to have really nailed the power info side of the watch. Makes the very small battery image with level bars seem pretty rudimentary.

A % option on the watch or at least the app would be appreciated.

I don’t need a graph on the watch showing how much solar it’s been subjected to but it does look really cool.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skydiveguy (Jul 12, 2020)

GBD-H1000 user here.... after 3 weeks in here are my recommendations....

1) Fix the step counter. Its WAAAAAAAAY off. 
2) Add hourly chime option. Its on every other G-Shock I own and use it on them.
3) Quicker way to access notifications as well as easier to read notifications.
4) faster GPS acquisition (not sure if its a limitation of the hardware or not but its not a problem waiting the 60 seconds or so but would be nice to speed it up)
5) Option to keep the HR monitor on but not running continuously. Like an option to have it check every 15, 30, or 60 minutes. The "always on" is great but a huge drain on the battery. with it off it lasts forever so having it check every 15 minutes would probably get me 30 days without recharging.
6) a more detailed solar charge indicator. the "battery" symbol is nice but being able to see actual battery percentage would be nice. I can never tell if the sun is actually charging it or not.
7) not sure how accurate it is, but the V02 MAX varies greatly from other devices I have (reads much lower) so I dont know if its can be trusted.
8) Bluetooth seems to not be a solid connection but I cant be sure.

Tweaking the firmware even a little will make this the watch to beat.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

esdrusal said:


> Lastly, If someone makes an libre/ open source MIP display wearable, you have my money


FWIW, someone did...it was called "Pebble"


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Notion of gallant hackers amuses me. Also like open source will solve it. 
By the way, Casio never had anything "open source". 
There are plenty of manufactures with developer tools (Apple, Samsung, Google Wear OS, Garmin), so Mr *@esdrusal* can knock himself out and exercise creative muscle to the full.
Just not with proprietary Casio system. 
Casio WSD line is Wear OS watch to yes enjoy freedom of coding for this one.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

FROG said:


> FWIW, someone did...it was called "Pebble"


Pebble was not open source it had SDK like many other things.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

never mind


----------



## Bronchus (Jul 12, 2020)

I think Casio should allow the connection of the GBD-H1000 to chest straps.
It is almost unbelievable that it is not possible to couple it with a chest strap. The optical sensor is just fine for slow runs with the target zone, but then when you raise the intensity it is a mess...

I think the concept of the watch always showing the clock (being solar powered), is where Casio beats Garmin and Polar and other watchbrands. It is still a watch. I have never understood why one should charge his watch to be able to read the clock. Say your watch is running low on energy, you don't have to charge it to see the time displayed. You can charge it once you plan to go for a run again.

Honestly the ability to read a message on the watch is unnecessary. Who is looking for messages while exercising? If enabled it just gets your focus away during exercice, and if you finish your exercices you can get your phone.


----------



## Ddmorris1971 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ddmorris1971 said:


> GBD H1000
> Love it
> Everything everybody else said: plus
> Sunrise /sunset time or preferably "Next Sun Event" can be added to world time so they won't even have to change that display- the font sizing and placement is great for that info already- they could add it as a city and just let the watch calculate base one home time.
> ...


Update: I sent it back. Went back to my trusty Mudmaster gg b100 blackout. Good luck gentlemen.


----------



## Juanmazila (Jul 14, 2020)

4 things I think this watch need:

1. Easy access to notifications, when the notification is on screen. Maybe pressing the "run" button to read the complete message I. The notification, for example. 

2. Choose which notification you want. 

3. Oxygen saturation without running. 

4. Sleep tracking. 

I do really love this watch, but it needs this imporoments to be the very best.


----------



## sportmats (Feb 21, 2008)

The three most important things that they need to add is:
1: 1/100 in stopwatch. Come on. It is year 2020 now, not 1920.
2: Countdown timer for 24h and not 60 min.
3: Hourly beep signal. 

The people at Casio that took this things away should be sacked right away as they don't seem to have a clue what a great Casio watch should and would contain.


----------



## glowIntheDark (Jul 15, 2020)

please add function Reset for step counter


----------



## northsixty (Jun 30, 2020)

GBD-H1000: As far as the watch goes I am really happy. My only issue is that the HR has been innaccurate although it seems to have improved since I got it. It went from way off base to being pretty close just +10 BPM or so.

The GShock Move Android app and the web app, OTOH, need a ton of work. Here are a few things I have run into: 

Android app is painfully slow and laggy once you upload some activities
Sync to Strava failed on my most recent activity
Need an option to manually upload an activity to Strava rather than relying on auto sync
*Need an option to download GPX file of an activity *<-- this is my biggest wish list item
Sync data from watch is painfully slow and glitchy. My last activity uploaded three times from the watch to the app. 
Web app doesn't show any activities under history
Training status and VO2 max is different between watch, Android app and web app


----------



## StayFrosty (Aug 30, 2019)

Considering there's sunrise and sunset data, I was hoping for sunrise and sunset alarms, a classic on Garmin and Suunto. Alarms are set to beep or vibe in advance, a few minutes/hours before, and then generally there's some other beep/vibe at the exact time it starts.

Such a simple feature, yet somehow overlooked even on ProTreks.


----------



## George1337 (Jul 22, 2020)

1: Shortcut to notifications, improve interaction and access please! Its hideous at the moment. Id want just phone calls and messages / emails and not every freaking instagram and youtube vids zerging my watch all the time, therefore i stopped all watch notifications for not being able to choose what i want !

2: Fitness watch ? Not really, this is just a running watch that costs as much as a proper fitness watch. So if possible PLEASE INTRODUCE some lifting gym workouts / profiles. Why there is not a single weight training option while the hardware and sensors needed are there to support such is beyond me!
Please Casio, you made the watch already, u have the hardware, why are u limiting it for runners and leaving all the weight training customers to the garmin instinct solar when u just need some of your coders to develop few options that are already out there for example and get some more units sold?!


----------



## Harabec (Jul 1, 2018)

A proper 1/10 or 1/100 stopwatch. No excuses not to do it, even if you only get the sub-second results after you stop due to screen refresh issues. G-Shocks are meant to be used and this is just silly.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

I would love to be able to set up and launch a timer easily. I didn 't take the time to dig into the manual yet but I don't think I should for such a basic feature we are used to do easily since 35 years of casio watches !


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

George1337 said:


> 1: Shortcut to notifications, improve interaction and access please! Its hideous at the moment. Id want just phone calls and messages / emails and not every freaking instagram and youtube vids zerging my watch all the time, therefore i stopped all watch notifications for not being able to choose what i want !
> 
> 2: Fitness watch ? Not really, this is just a running watch that costs as much as a proper fitness watch. So if possible PLEASE INTRODUCE some lifting gym workouts / profiles. Why there is not a single weight training option while the hardware and sensors needed are there to support such is beyond me!
> Please Casio, you made the watch already, u have the hardware, why are u limiting it for runners and leaving all the weight training customers to the garmin instinct solar when u just need some of your coders to develop few options that are already out there for example and get some more units sold?!


its not a fitness watch or a smart watch, its a gshock with some fitness and smart functions. this is their first iteration and theyve chosen to base it around running. no doubt theyll have future models targeting other sports, if theres anything casio knows how to do is double dip. all these models are consistently selling out so i think theyre doing just fine getting them sold


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum as I just discovered this interesting thread!

I'm a GBD-H1000 happy user, and I hope I'm still in time to contribute.

(Sorry for my english, I'm italian!  )

I think it's all great, but it needs at least a little customisation of the display modes:


The ability to disable some of the modes or displays, like the pressure/temperature, or for examples the monthly goals.
The ability to set your preferred mode or display (for example the dual time, or the step tracker), so you can always go back to it with a press of the back button insteat of pressing the display button 6 times.
Last but even more important, a little customisation of the display, for example if I would like to have the time and the daily steps as my principal view, and not that orrible default step view with the week bars, and the time and steps so small that is unreadable.

That's all for now, thanks fot this work!!


----------



## Ddmorris1971 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ddmorris1971 said:


> Update: I sent it back. Went back to my trusty Mudmaster gg b100 blackout. Good luck gentlemen.


UPDATE AGAIN: I sent the gg B100 back too. I tried a "mission log" and it failed miserably......then I got Honest with myself- I'm in love with how Gshocks look for sure and tough they are but what I really need is functionality.

*The Rangeman GPR B1000 *although and awesome watch was terrible at actual navigation. From making a course to following it (couldn't really follow it- the watch nav screen would require like 500 mi travel to see progress.)

The *Mudmaster gg B100* mission log failed everytime- I think because its at the mercy of the phones gps.

The *GBD H1000* has so, so much potential but with all the potential , I think Casio will do what Casio has always done and save the updates if they even listen to us the consumers and put them into another version that builds on this watch. So Ive finally abandoned GShock. Great watches for sure but "connected" forget it.

I went with *Garmin Instinct Solar tactical *and love it.

Then Garmin's site went down- probably a corporate sabotage from GShock because Garmin came out with Solar Instinct and bought First Beat- the company that licenses the HR sensor and algorithms to GShock. Lol 
at least when Garmin is back up and running, I know that my watch with be supported and not abandoned or the licensing run out on one of its best features.

Good Luck everybody- I do hope I'm wrong and GShock updates this thing to meet its full potential.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

when i turn on baro information it shows arrow down all the time. even if baro is going up. anybody else with the same problem? GBD-H1000


----------



## altimetro (Jan 20, 2016)

Gracias ngb! GBD-H1000 owner here. I'm going to just state the most important (software) missing feature in my case, and the reason I stopped using this watch: no indoor exercise profiles. The optical HR works great, but it is only an outdoor running watch right now and gives useless metrics indoors. Even if Casio simply adds an indoor activity profile that uses the simple (non-firstbeat) calorie calculation off the HR only, that would work great for me. Currently, the watch apparently relies on GPS, altimeter and accelerometer data to generate metrics like calories, none of which are available when working out indoors. When using an elliptical, for example, all of the sensors are useless except for the HR. The accelerometer might work on a treadmill.

I 100% agree with all the other bugs/problems mentioned like weak vibration alert and all that, but personally I could live with the other problems if it was only useful for indoor exercise.

I think it is also misleading marketing on Casio's behalf, given that they show people indoors with the watch and refer to it as a 'fitness' watch. This watch is currently only useful for running outdoors.


----------



## Otram (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, GBD-H100 owner here. I confirm all the suggestions made until now. I can also confirm that the watch can perfectly work for any activity (indoor/outdoor) apart from swimming, as Casio says that Heart Rate measurements are not so accurate in that use case (https://support.casio.com/en/support/answer.php?cid=009001020006&qid=97890&num=1). So there is no hardware limitation in measuring any other activity, Casio should just add the right algorithm for each activity and update their UI. IMO, this would enhance the watch experience a lot!

Thanks a lot ngb to bring our ideas directly to Casio!


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, I may have missed it, but can anyone tell me if there's a simple way to silence the snooze alarm without having to drill through 10 menus and actually turn it off and on?

That is, on a standard g, if you have the snooze set, and it goes off, you long-press the A button to set the time, then press it again, and it cancels the snooze alarm for the day.

The GBX/GBD doesn't seem to have that option. So it seems that if snooze is set, it will go off until it is done. Am I reading this wrong or am I missing something?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Phreddo said:


> Okay, I may have missed it, but can anyone tell me if there's a simple way to silence the snooze alarm without having to drill through 10 menus and actually turn it off and on?
> 
> That is, on a standard g, if you have the snooze set, and it goes off, you long-press the A button to set the time, then press it again, and it cancels the snooze alarm for the day.
> 
> The GBX/GBD doesn't seem to have that option. So it seems that if snooze is set, it will go off until it is done. Am I reading this wrong or am I missing something?


Drill will work for sure but only one time. Try calling them on support line if it's still working. That kinda another way to bug Casio for improvement. All these calls logged. so if sufficient amount of customers are utterly confused it may trigger action.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Otram said:


> Hi, GBD-H100 owner here. I confirm all the suggestions made until now. I can also confirm that the watch can perfectly work for any activity (indoor/outdoor) apart from swimming, as Casio says that Heart Rate measurements are not so accurate in that use case (https://support.casio.com/en/support/answer.php?cid=009001020006&qid=97890&num=1). So there is no hardware limitation in measuring any other activity, Casio should just add the right algorithm for each activity and update their UI. IMO, this would enhance the watch experience a lot!
> 
> Thanks a lot ngb to bring our ideas directly to Casio!


It's not just algorithm is partially hardware since most smartwatches don't do all these acceleration crunching on main CPU. If it's as simple as treadmill yes it can be added if it's more complex like power lifting, weight training it will be not.
Long time ago i used google fit (or whatever it was called at the time) to clock stairs running. It's very tedious exercise yet according to program it was 50 calories of slow walk with minimal steps. It forgot to count for elevation difference.
Point here there is far more to these than seem at first glance. Things like calorie counts and amount of sensor data included will differ between various activities so measuring just pulse is not sufficient.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

altimetro said:


> Gracias ngb! GBD-H1000 owner here. I'm going to just state the most important (software) missing feature in my case, and the reason I stopped using this watch: no indoor exercise profiles. The optical HR works great, but it is only an outdoor running watch right now and gives useless metrics indoors. Even if Casio simply adds an indoor activity profile that uses the simple (non-firstbeat) calorie calculation off the HR only, that would work great for me. Currently, the watch apparently relies on GPS, altimeter and accelerometer data to generate metrics like calories, none of which are available when working out indoors. When using an elliptical, for example, all of the sensors are useless except for the HR. The accelerometer might work on a treadmill.
> 
> I 100% agree with all the other bugs/problems mentioned like weak vibration alert and all that, but personally I could live with the other problems if it was only useful for indoor exercise.
> 
> I think it is also misleading marketing on Casio's behalf, given that they show people indoors with the watch and refer to it as a 'fitness' watch. This watch is currently only useful for running outdoors.


you mean buying a certain deodorant wont make girls drape themselves all over me??? tv lied to me again!!! 😡


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi guys, i just sent off the list for the GBD-H1000, i was trying to get the email of someone who was more involved in the development of that watch to send of the list but in the end i "only" got to Casio's product manage in the EU. I'll tell you what he says when he answers the email.

On the GBX-100 and GBD-100 list, i sent it off a couple weeks ago and he answered on the same day telling me he had sent the list to the product development team so they could evaluate which changes where posible, he also said some of the changes we proposed were not in line with Casio's product concept. If all goes well some of the changes may be getting programmed into the watches but there is no guarantee on this, as i said in my first post, maybe we get some in and maybe we don't.


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks a lot again for your work!
Just to know...does anyone have seen some firmware update to the gbd-h1000 since the release? Mine is still showing "watch software version 0.3".... am I up to date?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

ngb3232 said:


> Hi guys, i just sent off the list for the GBD-H1000, i was trying to get the email of someone who was more involved in the development of that watch to send of the list but in the end i "only" got to Casio's product manage in the EU. I'll tell you what he says when he answers the email.
> 
> On the GBX-100 and GBD-100 list, i sent it off a couple weeks ago and he answered on the same day telling me he had sent the list to the product development team so they could evaluate which changes where posible, he also said some of the changes we proposed were not in line with Casio's product concept. If all goes well some of the changes may be getting programmed into the watches but there is no guarantee on this, as i said in my first post, maybe we get some in and maybe we don't.


Yes, THANK YOU @ngb3232 your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Starluke said:


> Thanks a lot again for your work!
> Just to know...does anyone have seen some firmware update to the gbd-h1000 since the release? Mine is still showing "watch software version 0.3".... am I up to date?


Same here. Software verison 03


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

ngb3232 said:


> Hi guys, i just sent off the list for the GBD-H1000, i was trying to get the email of someone who was more involved in the development of that watch to send of the list but in the end i "only" got to Casio's product manage in the EU. I'll tell you what he says when he answers the email.
> 
> On the GBX-100 and GBD-100 list, i sent it off a couple weeks ago and he answered on the same day telling me he had sent the list to the product development team so they could evaluate which changes where posible, he also said some of the changes we proposed were not in line with Casio's product concept. If all goes well some of the changes may be getting programmed into the watches but there is no guarantee on this, as i said in my first post, maybe we get some in and maybe we don't.


if most of the complaints/suggestions are software related, wouldnt it be better to give that feedback via the apps store? app developers actually listen to fb (most of the time) and it is software so it would probably look more legit coming from confirmed individual accounts than faceless forum users.


----------



## Rod65 (May 25, 2012)

Hi,
I also own the gbx-100 and i would like to have the following features:

Hourly Beep
A normal, standard timer , perhaps which lasts 24 Hours
Stopwatch with 10th and 100 Display
Various times to choose for length of display light

Thank you for all your hard work in this project and greetings from Germany
Rod


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

Dracer said:


> Same here. Software verison 03


To be honest, i'm not sure we could expect a lot of firmwares. First, I don't think there's too much room for updates in the tiny watch, and I can't see Casio fixing everything and make it a completely different watch. I just doesn't fit with the japanese mindset.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

The one thing I really really need is an option to filter what notifications come through.
This can easily be done in the app wit ha logging system. In the log you can choose whether you want to get a notification send to your watch (again).
I think a log will be better and handier than a app list, as I also get notifications from system apps.


----------



## Comexsub (Aug 2, 2020)

I using a Garmin Instinct Tactical, i wish Casio brings a Special Edition from the GBD-H1000 a tactical edition with the functional of the Garmin, more Sports, Navigation, Military Modus, usw. I think many Military Personal around the World uses g-shock and will a tactical edition of the GBD-H1000


----------



## MFD170 (Aug 9, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


I would love to be able read a text without a 7 step process. Would also love to be able to activate alarms without the use of the phone. Would like to see an hour beep and at night for the backlight to come on when you press a button, instead of having to activate the light then perform a step, hit the light again and perform another step.


----------



## MFD170 (Aug 9, 2020)

*for the gdb h1000


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

MFD170 said:


> Would also love to be able to activate alarms without the use of the phone.


Does this mean that presently you really need a phone to set any alarm?


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

WES51 said:


> Does this mean that presently you really need a phone to set any alarm?


No. You need to push the button every hour and minute. You cant just hold the button like on the old g-shocks. Much faster to do it in the app


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Dracer said:


> No. You need to push the button every hour and minute. You cant just hold the button like on the old g-shocks. Much faster to do it in the app


You mean if you hold the button the numbers won't start scrolling, so e.g. you have to press the button 59x times to adjust 59 minutes?


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

WES51 said:


> You mean if you hold the button the numbers won't start scrolling, so e.g. you have to press the button 59x times to adjust 59 minutes?


Yes, there is no long pressing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

WES51 said:


> You mean if you hold the button the numbers won't start scrolling, so e.g. you have to press the button 59x times to adjust 59 minutes?


Yes thats correct


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WES51 said:


> You mean if you hold the button the numbers won't start scrolling, so e.g. you have to press the button 59x times to adjust 59 minutes?


Yes, unless it can scroll backward, which would mean one button press for 59 minutes, but 29 button presses for 31 minutes.

Apparently the lack of fast changing of values is another unfortunate feature of the new MIP display watches. All of my Casios with conventional LCDs can do fast changing by holding the button down.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, unless it can scroll backward, which would mean one button press for 59 minutes, but 29 button presses for 31 minutes.
> 
> Apparently the lack of fast changing of values is another unfortunate feature of the new MIP display watches. All of my Casios with conventional LCDs can do fast changing by holding the button down.


It's not display tech it's Casio programming department should be blamed. 
Mips are OK. I had no issue on very slow Timex or Garmin. Hold and it's running numbers. 
Same on newer Garmin Instinct.


----------



## Comexsub (Aug 2, 2020)

Please bring the function of the Garmin Instinct Tactical to the GBD-H1000:

Tactical Features
STEALTH MODE 
NIGHT VISION MODE 
DUAL GRID COORDINATES

Outdoor Recreation
VAILABLE OUTDOOR RECREATION PROFILES 

Hiking, Climbing, Mountain Biking, Skiing, Snowboarding, XC Skiing, Stand Up Paddleboarding, Rowing, Kayaking, Fishing, Hunting, Jumpmaster, Tactical

POINT-TO-POINT NAVIGATION 
BREAD CRUMB TRAIL IN REAL TIME 
BACK TO START 
TRACBACK 
ULTRATRAC MODE 
ELEVATION PROFILE 
DISTANCE TO DESTINATION 
BAROMETRIC TREND INDICATOR WITH STORM ALERT 
TRAIL RUN AUTO CLIMB 
VERTICAL SPEED 
TOTAL ASCENT/DESCENT 
FUTURE ELEVATION PLOT 
GPS COORDINATES 
SIGHT 'N GO 
AREA CALCULATION 
PROJECTED WAYPOINT 
SUN AND MOON INFORMATION 
XERO™ LOCATIONS 
EXPEDITION GPS ACTIVITY

Cycling Features
ALERTS (TRIGGERS ALARM WHEN YOU REACH GOALS INCLUDING TIME, DISTANCE, HEART RATE OR CALORIES) 

COURSES 
AVAILABLE CYCLING PROFILES 
Biking, Indoor Biking, Mountain Biking

Sunrise / Sunset Time
Sunshine Hours
Moon Graph / Moon Age
Tide Graph
High / Low Tide times and levels
Tide Cycle

Swimming Features

AVAILABLE SWIM PROFILES 
Pool Swimming, Open Water Swimming
OPEN-WATER SWIM METRICS (DISTANCE, PACE, STROKE COUNT/RATE, STROKE DISTANCE, SWIM EFFICIENCY (SWOLF), CALORIES) 
POOL SWIM METRICS (LENGTHS, DISTANCE, PACE, STROKE COUNT, SWIM EFFICIENCY (SWOLF), CALORIES) 
STROKE TYPE DETECTION (FREESTYLE, BACKSTROKE, BREASTSTROKE, BUTTERFLY) (POOL SWIM ONLY) 
DRILL LOGGING (POOL SWIM ONLY) 
BASIC REST TIMER (UP FROM 0) (POOL SWIM ONLY) 
"REPEAT ON" REST TIMER (POOL SWIM ONLY) 
TIME AND DISTANCE ALERTS 
POOL SWIM WORKOUTS 
UNDERWATER WRIST-BASED HEART RATE


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Comexsub said:


> Please bring the function of the Garmin Instinct Tactical to the GBD-H1000:
> 
> Tactical Features
> STEALTH MODE
> ...


Not much you want added then lol


----------



## Comexsub (Aug 2, 2020)

You have to demand a lot to get a lot, after many military men are wearing Casio gshock, it is time for Casio to launch such a model ...


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

This thread started out great and on a great idea.

But by now, I see so many valid complaints have accumulated here, some of them major issues, that I doubt an updated firmware could help it all.

I rather think a whole new software design in a whole new watch will be Casio's answer. Maybe even from a whole new design team.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

or just buy an instinct?

the nightvision stuff is LOL poser-tactical, though.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Comexsub said:


> You have to demand a lot to get a lot,


sounds like words of a karen. do you also demand pasta at mcdonalds? ? ?

instead of copying and pasting the garmin spec sheet, why not just buy the garmin? it clearly has everything you want


----------



## Comexsub (Aug 2, 2020)

i had the Garmin Instinct, the g-shock are from better quality, the software from the grain not bad.... I wish gshock brings a cool military Modell


----------



## Moccadisaster (Aug 13, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


About Casio GBX100. Accelerator doesn't work and gps tracking won't show in the Move app. Considering to reset the watch to factory settings. Very annoying because I bought the watch for this.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Moccadisaster said:


> About Casio GBX100. Accelerator doesn't work and gps tracking won't show in the Move app. Considering to reset the watch to factory settings. Very annoying because I bought the watch for this.


With all the respect, if you bought a GBX for the accelerator, you bought it for the wrong reason, it is true that the app needs updates and that the accelerator is not very accurate but if you wanted those features to work 100% and you bought it because of them maybe a GBD-H1000 would have been a better buy, or even a Garmin.


----------



## Holorider (Aug 13, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


I apologise if someone already mentioned this: the inactivity reminder is missing


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

When I turn baro information there is allways arrow down. Cant get it to show BARO or arrow upp even when barometer is going up. Anybody with the same problem?


----------



## WWhite (Aug 20, 2019)

On GBX-100, displaying real name we entered on personalized locations instead of "User-1", "User-2"...
And informations displayed are too tiny, and a little messy.


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

WWhite said:


> On GBX-100, displaying real name we entered on personalized locations instead of "User-1", "User-2"...
> And informations displayed are too tiny, and a little messy.


Honestly my biggest gripe! Why have a custom name if it means nothing 

In watches I trust


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

so WHEN and IF Casio updates the software accordingly to your WISHES, what do you want:

1/ you spend money on a new G? with a new name such as GXuck-100 ? (I can have them all at 10 bucks each?)
2/ demand a buy-back or recall for the GBX-100 from Casio?
3/ the ability to update your GBX-100 via bluetooth? lolz
4/ get free update software at Casio service center by sending in your Gbx-100 ? you pay 2 ways shipping, they put in new module for you?
5/ other methods ?

the circle of life .... the circle of life ...

lolz


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

g-fob2 said:


> so WHEN and IF Casio updates the software accordingly to your WISHES, what do you want:
> 
> 1/ you spend money on a new G? with a new name such as GXuck-100 ? (I can have them all at 10 bucks each?)
> 2/ demand a buy-back or recall for the GBX-100 from Casio?
> ...


The watch's firmware can be updated through the MOVE app via bluetooth, casio confirmed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KitH (Aug 20, 2020)

Please add Notification quick access. Having to click through 7 times to view a message is super annoying. Also missed call notification won't go away after you check it on the phone like how Text go away. I have to click through the menu to get rid of notification for missed call. 
Some caller ID won't show as well, it will only show phone number , but not the name.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

*ngb3232, any updates/info from casio? *


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

watch-ing said:


> *ngb3232, any updates/info from casio? *


Unfortunately nothing yet, I emailed casios product manager a couple of days ago who is the guy ive sent everything and he told me that no updates from tokyo yet, that they tend to take longer to make a decision. At this stage i dont think the product team has even looked at the list. I know for sure that casios product manager in the eu sent the list off but i doubt that theyve taken a second look at it in tokyo. Maybe, if we are lucky, someone with some commom sense reads it but i dont think it will happen.

Its a pity becaude they are great watches, but firmware and software is lacking, for the gbd-100 and gbx-100 considering what they cost we cant complain much but the gbd-h1000 its unacceptable that they dont implement some of the things we asked for.

Ill keep you guys updated anyway but its not looking too promising.


----------



## skydiveguy (Jul 12, 2020)

WES51 said:


> Does this mean that presently you really need a phone to set any alarm?


You can set the alarm with the watch or with the app.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

ngb3232 said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet, I emailed casios product manager a couple of days ago who is the guy ive sent everything and he told me that no updates from tokyo yet, that they tend to take longer to make a decision. At this stage i dont think the product team has even looked at the list. I know for sure that casios product manager in the eu sent the list off but i doubt that theyve taken a second look at it in tokyo. Maybe, if we are lucky, someone with some commom sense reads it but i dont think it will happen.
> 
> Its a pity becaude they are great watches, but firmware and software is lacking, for the gbd-100 and gbx-100 considering what they cost we cant complain much but the gbd-h1000 its unacceptable that they dont implement some of the things we asked for.
> 
> Ill keep you guys updated anyway but its not looking too promising.


Ask him about GPR-B1000 fw updates...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

g-fob2 said:


> so WHEN and IF Casio updates the software accordingly to your WISHES, what do you want:
> 
> 1/ you spend money on a new G? with a new name such as GXuck-100 ? (I can have them all at 10 bucks each?)
> 2/ demand a buy-back or recall for the GBX-100 from Casio?
> ...


That's why you buy product which works. If not get refund while it's possible. Tales about how cool company is, how millions enjoy it or you holding it wrong are marketing BS.Unless there is court order or health and safety reasons you stuck with it. after given return period. So it's on you to give them back the watch. This will provide very strong incentive to improve. Wining on a forum is on opposite side of spectrum.
Garmin likes to hear from customers and it's important part of their path to improve product. So, calling Casio may work too. Though facing a choice to deal with Casio customer support or Fossil/Citizen i will choose Fossil/Citizen.


----------



## A.K (Sep 15, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


Hey, this reply may be a bit late but I'm hoping to it makes a difference, I had the G shock GBD H1000 but had to send it back to Casio after using it for a week. This is why..
1. There is a huge lag in receiving notifications on the watch.
2. Bluetooth connection to the phone keeps cutting out & is not stable.
3. Bluetooth range on the watch is very short.
4. Vibration on the watch is too soft, considering this is quite a heavy watch you dont even feel it vibrate when & if you get notifications. I'm hoping Casio will fix this through a firmware update, I would definitely buy this watch again.


----------



## sean.douglas2 (May 3, 2018)

just received a Watch firmware update


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

Me to but I'm unable to update it because it always comes with this error (see pic) and I searched the net and I'm not alone. App is on the latest version 1.80....anyone?


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

Cannot post the screenshot of the error...but it says update not completed - please try again later


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Blazingfastt said:


> Me to but I'm unable to update it because it always comes with this error (see pic) and I searched the net and I'm not alone. App is on the latest version 1.80....anyone?


Gbd-h1000 or gbx?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

GBD-H1000


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

sean.douglas2 said:


> just received a Watch firmware update


any changelog? what did they fix?


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

Good question because there is no changelog...


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello same problem here while updating. I'm at version 03 on my GBD, every time I try to update, I get an error message to try again later.
It would be great to know the changelog, I'm hopping there's no need to press the mode button 7 times to get to notifications after this update


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

Same problem here, GBD-H1000 with software 03, sometime, immediately after clicking ok for the update it says "update completed" but obviously it really does not update anything. But most of the times, it seems to try updating for 5-6 seconds and then "update not completed".....

So frustrating....any ideas?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

People call Casio and express your opinion. Ask for help. Than Casio can fix it. 
It's good to see forums like this and know about your potential purchase target good/bad sides but without people asking for support through official channels is's all working as far as Casio concerned.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Already emailed Casio about this issue in the morning, no reply yet..

It's just dumb to release an update with no changelog that no one can actually update. Good job Casio.
Already tried with a fully charged battery, different phone, reset the watch, always the same error.
If anyone was able to successfully update from 03 version to this 0? version let us know.
Thanks

Edit:
Reply from Casio support

Dear Customer,

Thank you for your email.

The watch update error has occurred on some smartphone terminals, and we are currently working on fixing it.
We apologize for the inconvenience but thank you for your patience.
You will be able to complete the update within a few days.
Would you please try again after tomorrow?

Sincerely yours,


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

Great to hear that. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

Good, at least an incouraging reply! So let's hope it's true! 

Anyway, since there's no changelog, anyone here has installed the update with success, and has seen any changes?


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm really curious to know anyone that successfully updated this watch. Casio said that the update error has occurred on some smartphone terminals, but I've already tried to update on 3 different android phones with different droid version and an IOS device too. Always getting the same error
This watch it's beautiful, but Casio really need to improve the software.

Edit:
Emailed Casio again asking them for a changelog, got this reply...

G-SHOCK MOVE app was updated as follows today.
---------------------------------------------------------
G-SHOCK MOVE 1.8.1<for Android>
---------------------------------------------------------

However, it needs to leave it over one night after the message "Update Not Competed. Please try again, later" appeared when updated it to 1.8.0 last time. (Up to 24 hours)

We apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello all, just to let you know that I successfully updated the watch to version 04 but I cannot see any changes and syncing with google fit still not working. Android app is 1.81.


----------



## SuRR3nd3R (Sep 17, 2020)

Even with the new app update no changes. Same bug. No update. My Phone is a note 20 ultra 5g


----------



## bigdavep (Sep 17, 2010)

I had no problems updating my watch to version 04, I'm using an iPhone 8 plus and the phone app version is 1.8.0.

I can't see any changes to the watch regarding functions etc but the bluetooth connection seems far more stable than before.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Update mine to 04, no visible changes still have to press mode button 7 times to get to notifications...
BT connection seems better and more stable too. Anyway, hopping for a new update now that let us at least configure menu order.


----------



## SuRR3nd3R (Sep 17, 2020)

What is your Phone guys ?


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

Update completed with the new app. Motorola G7 Power.

I didn't understand what it means "it needs to leave it over one night after the message Update Not Competed"....maybe you have to wait "one night" after getting the error, before trying again?

And, anyway, I see no changes too...glad to see that our suggestions was useful!


----------



## Blazingfastt (Sep 15, 2020)

Mine is oneplus 7 pro.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Note 8 here,
It's sad that Casio not listening to their customers, wish to know all these issues before buying this watch. Still love the design, but it's impossible to read notifications on this watch.


----------



## SuRR3nd3R (Sep 17, 2020)

I am trying to test with a iPhone 6s and same result. Update don't start.


----------



## WWhite (Aug 20, 2019)

Still the same sh1t with tides.
When adding a personal point, watch add +1H when i send parameters to the watch. So, high is 1H later from reality, without reason.
Still bugged.


----------



## akraut (Sep 17, 2020)

Hey folks, new member to the site. Glad to see there's a discussion going about the software updates. I did a bunch of testing and determined on Watch Version 03 of the GBD-H1000, when your Height units are set to Inches, Energy Consumption is always 0kcal which also means your Training Effect, Recovery Time, and VO2Max won't be calculated. I haven't been successful installing the Watch Version 04 update yet, even after the 1.8.1 Android App update. Hopefully that fixes the issue I saw with the Height units. Whenever I manage to get the update I'll be able to test whether it's fixed.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Asked Casio again for a change log , and if they plan some real updates to the watch software, that addresses actual bugs or add useful new features, like an option to reorder menu items.

Maybe if all that are interested in new features ask them, they may pay more attention to customers opinion.






Contact | Support | CASIO


Innovative products bring joy, create new lifestyle and pave the way for related economies - especially, if they have been developed by CASIO. Experience how creativity becomes contribution.




www.casio-europe.com


----------



## akraut (Sep 17, 2020)

JorgeffC said:


> Contact | Support | CASIO
> 
> 
> Innovative products bring joy, create new lifestyle and pave the way for related economies - especially, if they have been developed by CASIO. Experience how creativity becomes contribution.
> ...


For folks in the US (unsure about other regions): CASIO AMERICA, INC. seems to be the _real_ place where customer support emails go.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Reply from Casio, about changelog for version 04. What a joke...

Dear Customer,

Thank you for your email.

With this update of the watch, it is possible to reset all the watch data.

Unfortunately, there are no options to change the watch menu order.
We don't have a plan to change it so far but I will transfer your feedback to the related department as one of the customer's voices.


----------



## sean.douglas2 (May 3, 2018)

had update a few days now, noticed the following.
The Battery seems to last longer before the bars drop, before it would drop after each activity ATM has dropped after two run outs, not sure even its broken and doesn't move! the battery indicator that is, will monitor and let you know.
The gps doesn't start with a run, noticed that i had done .07miles before i even started a run.
the saving of data has speeded up, its quicker but still slow instead of nearly a minute to so its 30seconds.
GPS picks up quicker but that might be just where you are located.
Will check out if any thing else has changed.


----------



## SuRR3nd3R (Sep 17, 2020)

Update OK for me tokay.


----------



## KitH (Aug 20, 2020)

Update started after I waited overnight. Don't see any change on my gbdh1000.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Casio said there's no visible changes with this update. The only thing this updates does is to let you reset all watch data.


----------



## alexdonc (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow! I was searching for that and I can't believe I found this.
I'm a happy owner of a GBX-100 and a long time CASO addict.

But as many of you already noticed lack of *Hourly beep* and the fact that you have to go through 7 steps to read *notifications *is somehow frustrating. I wander if or when this will be solved. Other that that the watch is simply GR8!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

alexdonc said:


> Wow! I was searching for that and I can't believe I found this.
> I'm a happy owner of a GBX-100 and a long time CASO addict.


I see this is your first post here.

Welcome to the forum!

Please keep stopping by as your time permits, check out all the theads and share and enjoy our company.

WRUW-threads like this one are a great start:
https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...30;◇&#8230;◇&#8230;◇&#8230;◇&#8230;◇.5237377/


----------



## Larry Seiden (Jan 15, 2007)

After no luck yesterday, I gave it another chance and the update has started. Let see where it goes from here.


----------



## alexdonc (Sep 19, 2020)

Larry Seiden said:


> After no luck yesterday, I gave it another chance and the update has started. Let see where it goes from here.


Can you please explain how the update actually happens? I mean where do you get the info and how that the watch is getting another firmware - I guess it happens through the app itself installed on the phone - but on the other hand I see no Update section in G-SHOCK MOVE related to that


----------



## Katica1 (Sep 17, 2020)

sean.douglas2 said:


> The gps doesn't start with a run, noticed that i had done .07miles before i even started a run.


Yes. After 600 meters, I was already running 1 kilometer according to the watch. Strava cut 1.4 kilometers after the transfer. The map view is good, the distance is not good. It worked well with the old firmware. 
Reality: 10 km, watch and G-Shock move: 10,39 km, Strava: 8,59 km.


----------



## M.salah (Sep 20, 2020)

The heart rate is going crazy while sprinting, supposed to have HBR range 170-178) but it showed only 60, it was working good while walking or jogging. Dunno what is this ****


----------



## horhellito (Sep 22, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> I dont expect them to implement all the changes, but the GBX is not really a watch for the "masses" most of the users right now are enthusiasts like us so we are their costumer base(for the GBX i mean). There are some changes that are really costly to implement like more activities on the GBD-H1000 but a hourly chime takes 2min to program, same goes for the long press to increase/decrease digita or the 1/100 stopwatch. The easier notification access probably takes longer to program but no mlre than a couple of hours imo. Ill be in touch with the product manager to see which options are viable and which arent.
> Its a watch i like and if it can be made better i dont mind spending a couple lf hours reading forums and sending the list to casio. In the end who knows what will happen. I believe that we have a bit more bargaining power as its not just me asking, its users from all over the world and the product manager knows it. UK, US, Netherlands, Switzerland, Vietnam, Germany, Spain. Thats a lot of users!
> Then of course as you said we have the memory of the watch which we dont know the characteristics of and that could be a big problem for things like the 1/100 seconds.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One think would make the GBD H-1000 perfect. That would the the ability to set all 4 alarms with the option : Weekdays, Weekends, All days! 
From a programming standpoint, that should be a piece of cake.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

I dont think we will ever see any update that add features, or improvements to existing one on this watch.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

horhellito said:


> One think would make the GBD H-1000 perfect. That would the the ability to set all 4 alarms with the option : Weekdays, Weekends, All days!
> From a programming standpoint, that should be a piece of cake.


Unfortunately, not many Casios have this useful feature. I think the only one I own that has this feature is the G-7700. With it you can set alarms to once, daily, weekday or weekend.


----------



## horhellito (Sep 22, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Got a 13 point list for the GBX-100 and GBD-100 and a 5 point list for the GBD-H1000, by far the most requested things are easier access to notifications and hourly chime. Vibration intensity is something a lot of you have asked for so it is also on the list. Ive added pretty much everything you guys have asked for. I'll wait till tomorrow to see if i get more replies and then i'll send it off. I really hope we get some of the suggestions onto the watches. Im sure some of them are possible, there may be some that are impossible to implement for technical reasons but the hourly chime or higher vibration are probably possible.


One think would make the GBD H-1000 perfect. That would the the ability to set all 4 alarms with the option : Weekdays, Weekends, All days! 
From a programming standpoint, that should be a piece of cake.


----------



## horhellito (Sep 22, 2020)

GaryK30 said:


> Unfortunately, not many Casios have this useful feature. I think the only one I own that has this feature is the G-7700. With it you can set alarms to once, daily, weekday or weekend.


I know! none of my G-shocks or pro-treks have it! But seeing as this is a new type of watch and a new market Casio is tapping into, this would not only be useful but really easy to implement. Even if only on the watch or only on the app side. It is quite a basic feature on all smartwatches, while other G-Shocks were not smartwatches or fitness watches ... the H1000 is one though!
I love Casios although (in the smartwatch department)I own an Apple Watch, a Garmin Fenix 5x Plus, a Samsung Gear S3, and even a Matrix Power Watch 2, which btw is quite an interesting and good device with solar and thermoelectric charging, delivering an amazing amount of features.
While Apple Watch rules the interface and usability issues, and the Fenix 5x Plus is very easy to use, I am used to and love my Casios, including the non smart ones .
I can live with it's slightly cumbersome menus, because I already know the principles of using the other GShocks. But, the only thing that I pisses me off is the fact that every weekend I have to remember to shut off my early alarms and remember to put them back on on Sunday evening.
I can live with the small notifications, with the non circular menu...etc...because it's somehow part of the Casio Charm. I love the screen, the toughness, and the aspect. But this alarm thing is really pestering me. With this it would be the most awesome watch. I really think I could say that I wouldn't change it for anything if it had this alarm tweak that is normal in smartwatches of this sort.
I've also asked around ... members of my wearables communities and they kinda said that this is one thing that makes them consider not getting it.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Weekdays, day or weekend implemented on every Timex Ironman. And that one does not even have "perpetual" calendar.
So it's easy to implement even on non smart watch.


----------



## pathsnail (Sep 25, 2020)

I just got the teal GBX100 and I really like it, but I got it mainly for the tide function....which is inaccurate. I already went ahead and emailed Casio to let them know, hopefully they can fix this.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Just to let you know - where I live the weekend is Friday/Saturday - every smart watch I own let's you define that and every calendar software too.


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone using whatsapp and a gbd-h1000? Have you tried to send a video to someone?while the video is being uploaded, the watch is constantly receiving notifications saying "sending video" if it’s a long video, the watch receives dozens of notifications.
How stupid is that Casio? I have already submitted the problem to Casio support. This watch is a big disappointment


----------



## bigdavep (Sep 17, 2010)

JorgeffC said:


> Anyone using whatsapp and a gbd-h1000? Have you tried to send a video to someone?while the video is being uploaded, the watch is constantly receiving notifications saying "sending video" if it's a long video, the watch receives dozens of notifications.
> How stupid is that Casio? I have already submitted the problem to Casio support. This watch is a big disappointment


Haven't had that issue, iOS or Android?


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm using samsung Note 8 android 9.


----------



## bigdavep (Sep 17, 2010)

JorgeffC said:


> Hi, I'm using samsung Note 8 android 9.


Might explain why I haven't had the issue as im on iOS


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

pathsnail said:


> I just got the teal GBX100 and I really like it, but I got it mainly for the tide function....which is inaccurate. I already went ahead and emailed Casio to let them know, hopefully they can fix this.


Most of Casio watches have inaccurate tides. They use most simple algorithm and only few have option to fine tune it. Usually it's a Glide like GLX5600.
Not as good as "surfer" tide watches which have proper database but as good as it goes for Casio.
If you want proper tide you rather go with WearOS based Protrek or get Nixon digital







.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

An Honest Review: A Watch That Tells The Time And Tide


Do you unfortunately have a job? A responsibility that requires punctuality and precision? Does your only hope of a week-day squirt tilt on the sway of the tides and the shifting of the sun? Well, Nixon has offered a solution.




stabmag.com


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Rocket1991 said:


> Most of Casio watches have inaccurate tides. They use most simple algorithm and only few have option to fine tune it. Usually it's a Glide like GLX5600.
> Not as good as "surfer" tide watches which have proper database but as good as it goes for Casio.
> If you want proper tide you rather go with WearOS based Protrek or get Nixon digital
> View attachment 15470342
> .


Or garmin instinct surf


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

so many guys disappointed in this G right?
I am willing to pay $50 for the G, shipping included
if you are in Vancouver, I will be gladly picking up at your door, in cash, as soon as I see all the digits running and no physical damage, you got $50 and I solve your problem
if you are in the US, it is still $50 as I don't mind the currency exchange 
pm me for details
btw, I am as legit as it comes, I have been here and buy a few Gshocks from other members, years ago even I donated a mudman to a deploying US soldier 


lolz


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

g-fob2 said:


> so many guys disappointed in this G right?
> I am willing to pay $50 for the G, shipping included
> if you are in Vancouver, I will be gladly picking up at your door, in cash, as soon as I see all the digits running and no physical damage, you got $50 and I solve your problem
> if you are in the US, it is still $50 as I don't mind the currency exchange
> ...


Until you grow to the point of


----------



## northsixty (Jun 30, 2020)

I just got a firmware update for my watch. Anyone know where to find a change log or notice anything new?


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

What is the current version of the watch? 04? Mine is at this version and I haven't received any updates.
According to Casio, version 04 allow user to reset all watch data. That's what changed from 03 to 04.
If you got a new version, ask Casio about changelog


----------



## northsixty (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes version 4. Sorry should have specified that. So nothing too exciting then.


----------



## x-shocker (Nov 18, 2019)

I got the firmware updated today for GBD-H1000. I am disappointed that there is nothing changed. Still no shortcut to notification.


----------



## Otram (Jul 26, 2020)

x-shocker said:


> I got the firmware updated today for GBD-H1000. I am disappointed that there is nothing changed. Still no shortcut to notification.


Well at least you have managed to updated it. When I try to update, I get, as soon as I press "Start update", "Update completed", but nothing happens on the watch (GBD-H1000). Version is still the 03 even after the message. I have updated the Move APP to the latest version. I guess I am going to contact the Casio Support.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

I can't chip in on actual Casio improvements but generally firmware improvments on smartwatches comes in few flavors:
1. Most liked by public is addition of function or meaningful changes in interface. Usually observed on Apple watch when previous gen gets some glory of new one. Samsung had them too. But it's limited to few years back in time usually about 2-2.5 most. In most cases you wait for new generation to be out to see it on old. Personally i don't think it will be case with Casio. They are watch company after all. 
2. Some bug ironing or some mysterious stability improvements. It's could be as easy as supporting new companion app and it's most common between small increments. Users don't see any changes.... You can live through quite a bunch of them and your watch will stay same whenever your experience of using watch concerned. That most common type of firmware updates customers see.

Garmin used to pull some like we add new timezones for 8 year old GPS runners watch but generally don't expect much. Most common case is to get new features with new model. That kind of money making model.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

Admittedly, I didn't read the whole thread, has anyone else had their auto light deactivate itself? That's one of my favorite things on my steel square, but I had to turn it back on twice on the GBX100 and it seems to have deactivated itself.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

pojekt-h said:


> Admittedly, I didn't read the whole thread, has anyone else had their auto light deactivate itself? That's one of my favorite things on my steel square, but I had to turn it back on twice on the GBX100 and it seems to have deactivated itself.


On non-solar G-Shocks, the auto light disables itself automatically after 6 hours to save the battery.


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

GaryK30 said:


> On non-solar G-Shocks, the auto light disables itself automatically after 6 hours to save the battery.


I was kinda thinking maybe because it's non-solar maybe it deactivated after so many times kicking on. Thanks for correcting my n00b-ness, guess I kinda skipped over the normal progression of G-shock love and went right for the fancy GMWB5k, haha.


----------



## Xjayk69x (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi i just received the V4 update for my GBD H-1000 does any one know what improvements have been made. i have one suggestion also when you sync it syncs all data to the app not just one day at a time. i find if i have not viewed the app for a few days i have to keep syncing each cycle adds 1 day of data.


----------



## roduhalde (Oct 2, 2020)

M.salah said:


> The heart rate is going crazy while sprinting, supposed to have HBR range 170-178) but it showed only 60, it was working good while walking or jogging. Dunno what is this ****


I have the same exact problem as you. Waiting for a response from Casio.


----------



## roduhalde (Oct 2, 2020)

I wrote this in another thread, but it might be useful here as well:

Got the watch. First 3 training sessions, worked like a charm. Then it underwent some updates, up to v04, and now it measures HR horribly.

I have tried everything, even shaving the little hair in my wrist. I have changed arms, deleted the app, unpaired the watch, deleted all the tracking but nothing seems to work. I am training near to my limits, heart pumping like crazy, and the mofo reads 68 bpm. As if I was watching tv on the sofa.

There is one mayor thing that I spotted while doing my research, and Casio might not seem to understand. If you check on Move app in Settings > User > Profile, you will see a little message in the very end that says "Max Heart Rate and VO2 Max are updated automatically". for the VO2, fine. 
But the Max Heart Rate, that value should be fixed for each of us by doing some calculations based on our age. This figure it is not supposed to be updated (only each year when we have our birthday). When I checked this value, it was set at 200 ish. So idk if Casio updates that based on how hard you train. But that would be a HUGE mistake.

The Max HR has impact on the breakdown of the HR Zones. Hence I have modified it to the correct value for me (186) hoping that will also modify the readings, but it did not. I compared with my fitbit yesterday. I have peaked on the fitbit at 175 bpm, while the max hr on the Casio was 126. 50 bpm of difference. The average on the fitbit was 126, while on the casio 96. The calories 308 on the fitbit, 103 on the Casio.

I hope they find something. For a 400 euro watch this is unacceptable.


----------



## emilio68 (Oct 5, 2020)

[QUOTE = "ngb3232, post: 52081985, tag: 1371413"]
Jó napot, nézzétek, a sok e-mailt követően, miután sikerült kapcsolatba lépnem Casio EU-termékmenedzserével, azt mondta nekem, hogy ha érdekel, összeállíthatunk egy listát olyan dolgokkal, amelyek nem tetszenek nekünk az órák mindegyikének firmware-je például, hogy amikor megjelenik egy értesítés, 7 lépést kell végrehajtania az értesítés (GBX) elolvasásához, vagy hogy a GBD-100 és a GBX-100 nincs óránkénti sípolással. Azt mondták nekem, hogy ha frissítések, megtehetik, megpróbálják megvalósítani őket a következő firmware-frissítésekben. Tehát, ha a fent említett órák bármelyikét használja (GBX-100, GBD-100 vagy GBD-H1000), és van valami, amit hozzá szeretne adni, vagy módosítani szeretné az órák firmware-jét, csak válaszoljon erre a szálra, mondd meg, milyen órád van, és javasold a változást, ha bármilyen hibát vagy problémát észlel a firmware-rel, akkor azokat alább is felteheti. Miután válaszokat kaptam erről a fórumról, és két spanyol fórum rosszul állított össze egy listát az egyes modellekről, és elküldte e-mailben a Casio EU-s termékmenedzserének, akkor továbbítja azt valakinek a Casio Japan-ban, aki eldöntheti a változtatásokat, és ha minden jól megy, előfordulhat, hogy megkapunk néhány dolgot, amelyet a következő frissítések során javasolunk. Véleményem szerint mi, felhasználók vagyunk a legjobban annak eldöntésében, hogy milyen változtatásokat kell végrehajtani a firmware-n. Tudomásom szerint a GBD-H1000 nyitottabb a változásokra, mivel napelemes órája újratölthető akkumulátorral rendelkezik, míg a GBX-100 és a GBD-100 a frissítések tekintetében korlátozottabb, mivel csak akkumulátorosak, szóval, ha van ötlete a GBD-H1000-en, akkor kissé megőrülhet a javaslatokon, mivel valószínűleg több lehetőség van a modell felhelyezésére, mint a másik 2. Ha Ön bármely más figyelő fórum tagja, és szeretném ezt közzétenni, ne habozzon, csak tegye meg ide a fórumon kapott ötleteit, vagy küldje el nekem PM-en keresztül (sajnos a nyelvtudásom csak angolra és spanyolra korlátozódik, ezért kérjük, küldjön mindent e kettő egyikében. nyelvek), a cél az, hogy megoldja mindazokat a problémákat, amelyek az óra firmware-jével vannak, így könnyebben és kényelmesen használhatók, és olyan dolgokat is hozzáadhat, mint például az óránkénti csipogás, amelyet néhányunk annyira szeret. Ennek a looong üzenetnek a befejezéséhez szeretnék előre köszönetet mondani az adminoknak, hogy ilyen nagyszerű fórumot készítettek, nem vagyok nagyon aktív itt, ezért nem teszem
[/IDÉZET]


ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.





ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


Hi!
If possible, please also forward this as a development suggestion. For the GBD-H1000, the incoming phone call could vibrate more than once. There is currently a slight short vibration such as when an email, etc. arrives. He doesn't even give me the caller's name.
Thanks!


----------



## cactusjack (Oct 8, 2020)

emilio68 said:


> [QUOTE = "ngb3232, post: 52081985, tag: 1371413"]
> Jó napot, nézzétek, a sok e-mailt követően, miután sikerült kapcsolatba lépnem Casio EU-termékmenedzserével, azt mondta nekem, hogy ha érdekel, összeállíthatunk egy listát olyan dolgokkal, amelyek nem tetszenek nekünk az órák mindegyikének firmware-je például, hogy amikor megjelenik egy értesítés, 7 lépést kell végrehajtania az értesítés (GBX) elolvasásához, vagy hogy a GBD-100 és a GBX-100 nincs óránkénti sípolással. Azt mondták nekem, hogy ha frissítések, megtehetik, megpróbálják megvalósítani őket a következő firmware-frissítésekben. Tehát, ha a fent említett órák bármelyikét használja (GBX-100, GBD-100 vagy GBD-H1000), és van valami, amit hozzá szeretne adni, vagy módosítani szeretné az órák firmware-jét, csak válaszoljon erre a szálra, mondd meg, milyen órád van, és javasold a változást, ha bármilyen hibát vagy problémát észlel a firmware-rel, akkor azokat alább is felteheti. Miután válaszokat kaptam erről a fórumról, és két spanyol fórum rosszul állított össze egy listát az egyes modellekről, és elküldte e-mailben a Casio EU-s termékmenedzserének, akkor továbbítja azt valakinek a Casio Japan-ban, aki eldöntheti a változtatásokat, és ha minden jól megy, előfordulhat, hogy megkapunk néhány dolgot, amelyet a következő frissítések során javasolunk. Véleményem szerint mi, felhasználók vagyunk a legjobban annak eldöntésében, hogy milyen változtatásokat kell végrehajtani a firmware-n. Tudomásom szerint a GBD-H1000 nyitottabb a változásokra, mivel napelemes órája újratölthető akkumulátorral rendelkezik, míg a GBX-100 és a GBD-100 a frissítések tekintetében korlátozottabb, mivel csak akkumulátorosak, szóval, ha van ötlete a GBD-H1000-en, akkor kissé megőrülhet a javaslatokon, mivel valószínűleg több lehetőség van a modell felhelyezésére, mint a másik 2. Ha Ön bármely más figyelő fórum tagja, és szeretném ezt közzétenni, ne habozzon, csak tegye meg ide a fórumon kapott ötleteit, vagy küldje el nekem PM-en keresztül (sajnos a nyelvtudásom csak angolra és spanyolra korlátozódik, ezért kérjük, küldjön mindent e kettő egyikében. nyelvek), a cél az, hogy megoldja mindazokat a problémákat, amelyek az óra firmware-jével vannak, így könnyebben és kényelmesen használhatók, és olyan dolgokat is hozzáadhat, mint például az óránkénti csipogás, amelyet néhányunk annyira szeret. Ennek a looong üzenetnek a befejezéséhez szeretnék előre köszönetet mondani az adminoknak, hogy ilyen nagyszerű fórumot készítettek, nem vagyok nagyon aktív itt, ezért nem teszem
> [/IDÉZET]
> 
> ...


Hi there I run a Facebook page for the GBD-H1000 and some of the members want to forward bugs and suggestions to Casio. So I was hoping to piggyback on the work you have done. Can you please contact me and we can help with the list 

GBD-H1000 Group


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

cactusjack said:


> Hi there I run a Facebook page for the GBD-H1000 and some of the members want to forward bugs and suggestions to Casio. So I was hoping to piggyback on the work you have done. Can you please contact me and we can help with the list
> 
> GBD-H1000 Group


Sorry for the delay, just sent you a private message.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabyb2008 (Mar 27, 2016)

Would also like a normal timer function for the GBD-H1000 too, apart from the workout one. I think its my first G-Shock ever that doesn't have a regular timer. I've written to Casio Europe too about that and other suggested improvements (like faster access to the notifications page), will see if they get back on this. But overall its a great watch, I personally love it.


----------



## pascoff (Oct 5, 2020)

roduhalde said:


> I wrote this in another thread, but it might be useful here as well:
> 
> Got the watch. First 3 training sessions, worked like a charm. Then it underwent some updates, up to v04, and now it measures HR horribly.
> 
> ...


I have absolutely the same issue. As much as I love my GBD-H1000, I hate it. It is a very nice piece of equipment but with this BUG it is useless. Yesterday I made my mountain bike trip as usual and in the middle of the climb, my HR dropped from 140-150 to around 80-90 and stayed like that for a while. In summer, I thought it is due to the sweat on my wrist but yesterday it was chilly and there was no sweat on my wrist. Check the below graph:








Everything started normal, then around the 4th km I made a short break, then continued climbing again. The issue is between the 7th and 11th km, where the climb is steepest (10-20% grade). I am sure my HR was around 160-170 at some points.

Does anyone have an idea why this happens?

I really hope it is fixable via the firmware.


----------



## duke4c2 (Sep 2, 2020)

I've been watching this thread with great interest as this model is on my radar but not in current shape and form. SW update is needed.

I can't help but notice that all wishes for Casio to upgrade SW are pointless. They said that they would "delay" smartwatch for another year. Now I've been in IT for way too long and I know exactly what this means: all SW is tied to new model and it's already a year behind. That means that there isn't anyone at Casio free enough to update this model.

I wish it was different but any hopes of getting any real update on this model are pipe dream.

Wish I'm wrong. Looks like I'll stick to my GPS Rangeman for another year and see what Casio has in store.


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

and I "sadly" have not won the lottery yet


----------



## M.salah (Sep 20, 2020)

duke4c2 said:


> I've been watching this thread with great interest as this model is on my radar but not in current shape and form. SW update is needed.
> 
> I can't help but notice that all wishes for Casio to upgrade SW are pointless. They said that they would "delay" smartwatch for another year. Now I've been in IT for way too long and I know exactly what this means: all SW is tied to new model and it's already a year behind. That means that there isn't anyone at Casio free enough to update this model.
> 
> ...





duke4c2 said:


> I've been watching this thread with great interest as this model is on my radar but not in current shape and form. SW update is needed.
> 
> I can't help but notice that all wishes for Casio to upgrade SW are pointless. They said that they would "delay" smartwatch for another year. Now I've been in IT for way too long and I know exactly what this means: all SW is tied to new model and it's already a year behind. That means that there isn't anyone at Casio free enough to update this model.
> 
> ...


I ve read about the new model GSR h 1000 but does it realy means that we are going to throw away the g squad after a year to get the updates we need on the new watch?!! It would be very stupid


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a great watch, but I really hate it. after several contacts with Casio, the heart rate sensor does not work properly. they make all kinds of excuses, but these watches have problems. Enough for me, I just sold mine today. Casio makes good watches, but if you want smartwatch and a fitness tracker. STAY AWAY FROM THIS MODEL


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

M.salah said:


> I ve read about the new model GSR h 1000 but does it realy means that we are going to throw away the g squad after a year to get the updates we need on the new watch?!! It would be very stupid


It's G-Shocked WSD 21 or hopefully newer model. So it's G-Shocked Wear OS (google) smartwatch.
Totally different beast to G-Squad and Rangeman. 
I am not a fan of WaerOS or Google, but it's full modern smartwatch with all included. 
It's by definition superior to G-Squad in fitness tracking, customization and 3d party software.
If you not so set on G-Shock as such you can get said WSD 21 for cheap. at 200$ (no sale) it's not a bad option.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

JorgeffC said:


> This is a great watch, but I really hate it. after several contacts with Casio, the heart rate sensor does not work properly. they make all kinds of excuses, but these watches have problems. Enough for me, I just sold mine today. Casio makes good watches, but if you want smartwatch and a fitness tracker. STAY AWAY FROM THIS MODEL


so youre saying, if ppl need a watch with specific functions for a specific task they should buy a watch for that task? excellent advice 

what if someone wants an ABC Gshock with the best display casio has to offer but doesnt want to pay more than double for a gprb? 🤔


----------



## JorgeffC (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes that's my advice. Casio is selling this watch at 400eur, and advertise it as a fitness tracker, with heart rate sensor right? I've bought it because I need those two specific features.
Notifications for me was a bonus.

Like I said its a beautifully designed watch, but it fails at all those features.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> so youre saying, if ppl need a watch with specific functions for a specific task they should buy a watch for that task? excellent advice
> 
> what if someone wants an ABC Gshock with the best display casio has to offer but doesnt want to pay more than double for a gprb? 🤔


That kind of idea with many fitness oriented watches. Due to design, size, color choices they suck as everyday watch. 
Not the case with most smartwatches but with dedicated sports yes it totally in line. 
Plus it's been clearly said if you want fitness tracker look elsewhere. So* JorgeffC *does not contradict you.
I was really skeptical about Casio efforts in this watch but in some posts i said if you drop all fitness you will be left with very capable replacement of Rangebeast. 
If you want to stick with Casio. I think i posted it right away. 
GBX/GBD are intrinsically watches and not smartwatches. 
As well as Casio is watch company by all means and traits.


----------



## samithesami (Nov 16, 2019)

Rocket1991 said:


> That kind of idea with many fitness oriented watches. Due to design, size, color choices they suck as everyday watch.
> Not the case with most smartwatches but with dedicated sports yes it totally in line.
> Plus it's been clearly said if you want fitness tracker look elsewhere. So* JorgeffC *does not contradict you.
> I was really skeptical about Casio efforts in this watch but in some posts i said if you drop all fitness you will be left with very capable replacement of Rangebeast.
> ...


i agree with you, they're watches, not smart watches... but i guess these 2 and the GPRB show that Casio is clearly going in the way of having a smart watch!!!!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

samithesami said:


> i agree with you, they're watches, not smart watches... but i guess these 2 and the GPRB show that Casio is clearly going in the way of having a smart watch!!!!


They already have smart watch. From 2016 it was always present. 




their latest incarnation


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Rocket1991 said:


> That kind of idea with many fitness oriented watches. Due to design, size, color choices they suck as everyday watch.
> Not the case with most smartwatches but with dedicated sports yes it totally in line.
> Plus it's been clearly said if you want fitness tracker look elsewhere. So* JorgeffC *does not contradict you.


right. there wasnt any contradiction, cos i was agreeing with him. if you need gear for a specialist task, buy specialist gear. dont expect a swiss army knife to be able cut down a tree.



samithesami said:


> i agree with you, they're watches, not smart watches... but i guess these 2 and the GPRB show that Casio is clearly going in the way of having a smart watch!!!!


this  
also if you want a product that uses an app interface to be completely fault free (dont think thats ever happened lol) dont buy the first generation!


----------



## speedospin (Oct 21, 2020)

gbx-100
1. For now Activity form in the app allows you to add distance and time when you add activity manually.
I would like to see more fields in this form, f.e. counters for gym activity.
2. In the Time+Daily display







I want to have ability set goal based on the fields from activity form.
For now it shows just steps and can't be changed.
3. In the Time+Monthly display







I want to have ability to set monthly goals based on fields from activity form.
For now it supports only distance and time.
4. For both displays (point 2 and 3) I want the watch to sync and update data based on the existing activities in the app.
So if I remove or add some activity, it should be updated on the watch display as well.
For now it does not sync any activities.

If you want to see these updates too, please send request to casio.


----------



## Yangba (Oct 30, 2020)

*I bought the GBD-100 watch a week ago to use EVENT REMINDER FOR WEEKLY, MONTHLY MEETING AND BIRTHDAY REMINDER. But there were no features for an event reminder.*


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

So far, we have a new firmware update, 07! And it seems finally to change....... NOTHING! 😅

Anyone has traces of some changelog?


----------



## Ddmorris1971 (Jun 29, 2018)

Starluke said:


> So far, we have a new firmware update, 07! And it seems finally to change....... NOTHING! ?
> 
> Anyone has traces of some changelog?


I came here to find exactly the same thing. Although I have noticed a few small changes (or maybe I just missed it before I got rid of my 1st gbd h1000) simple activity tracking without gps- still doesn't do calories but it tracked the activity. Bluetooth connectivity is solid - connects and syncs every time I open move app. Seems a little snappier. Have you guys notice anything?


----------



## Robhemmerich-gbdH1000 (Dec 18, 2020)

Was hunting for software change logs and found this forum. GBD-H1000 running v07. Apple Move app v 1.10.2 on iOS14.2. 

My issue with notifications is that they are all or nothing. Would be good to filter based on app that generates them. As it stands I just have them all disabled

biggest wish is that it could track bike versus walk versus run. Maybe it makes no difference to VO2 max and workout efficiency calculations but it does make me wonder. 

I sometimes see weirdness with HR monitoring (usually way too low, sometimes way too high) but not frequently enough to pinpoint if there is a pattern.

other request would be an option to put less on the display during workouts. I’m farsighted so bigger numbers would be better for me. Time display is really sharp and large. During workouts I can only consistently read the largest part of the display and the smaller numbers are hit and miss.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

i m in version 4 and when i try to update i have an error. What is the last version and how to install the update securely ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

i l try to update it at least 30 times and error :-(


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## 5yo (Jan 15, 2021)

I guess the update of GBD/GBX goes in different versions than GBD-H. I am at version v05 on my GBD-100 and here I read about v07. I think in the begining I was able to check on the Android app for updates manually, now I couldn't find such a menu. Is it just me noticed it?

Apart of that I am still hoping with some of next versions I'll get a shortcut to notifications. While at main screen pressing and holding D and E does nothing... Also missing some weather notifications/forecast screen.


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

oi guys, 
any news to the betterment of the gbd-100? 

i play with the thought of giving it a new try after the release. 
is it now responding faster? some main issues gone?


----------



## ma678 (Dec 27, 2013)

It seems to me the big guy never listens. Any hope from Casio to make improvements?


----------



## WhereverPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

I recently bought the GBX-100 hoping that I could fix the missing hourly chime/time signal (which is the *big and obvious* missing element from any watch that have something as basic as an alarm) with an iPhone app called Diii Notify, which sort of does it, but also, there is a lag - and as someone who is _*OBSESSED *_with time, this just isn't good enough for me.

*@ngb3232 *
Any news about this feature being added to the firmware/app? I'm on app version 1.10.4 (on iOS) - I have no idea where that is in regard to the Android App (version 7, is it??) and according to the app the firmware is up to date.

I honestly love *the idea* of this watch, but this basic feature that is missing, is making me consider returning it.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

WhereverPanda said:


> I recently bought the GBX-100 hoping that I could fix the missing hourly chime/time signal (which is the *big and obvious* missing element from any watch that have something as basic as an alarm) with an iPhone app called Diii Notify, which sort of does it, but also, there is a lag - and as someone who is _*OBSESSED *_with time, this just isn't good enough for me.
> 
> *@ngb3232 *
> Any news about this feature being added to the firmware/app? I'm on app version 1.10.4 (on iOS) - I have no idea where that is in regard to the Android App (version 7, is it??) and according to the app the firmware is up to date.
> ...


So far, none of the four models with the MIP display have an hourly chime, so it seems to be a conscious decision on Casio's part.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

WhereverPanda said:


> I recently bought the GBX-100 hoping that I could fix the missing hourly chime/time signal (which is the *big and obvious* missing element from any watch that have something as basic as an alarm) with an iPhone app called Diii Notify, which sort of does it, but also, there is a lag - and as someone who is _*OBSESSED *_with time, this just isn't good enough for me.
> 
> *@ngb3232 *
> Any news about this feature being added to the firmware/app? I'm on app version 1.10.4 (on iOS) - I have no idea where that is in regard to the Android App (version 7, is it??) and according to the app the firmware is up to date.
> ...


Hi! Unfortunately no news back from Casio, and if we add to it that the GBX has misteriously been discontinued (a few months after its release) ,at least in my country, it isnt looking like we are going to get any updates. They would have added them by now. As you say the idea of this watch is quite good, but the firmware is not up to the quality of the watch or MIP display.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

I use mine (H1000) on walks and have auto pause enabled. But even while I'm walking - it frequently auto pauses. So I'm hoping they'll improve that on the next update.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

ngb3232 said:


> Hi! Unfortunately no news back from Casio, and if we add to it that the GBX has misteriously been discontinued (a few months after its release) ,at least in my country, it isnt looking like we are going to get any updates. They would have added them by now. As you say the idea of this watch is quite good, but the firmware is not up to the quality of the watch or MIP display.


It hasn't been discontinued as far as I know. The teal colorway has been discontinued if that is what you mean.


----------



## WhereverPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

I've got such mixed feelings about this now.

I've contacted Casio as well ti hear if there are any type of firmware update coming that might bring the hourly chime feature. Now I have someone coming to pickup the watch on Monday to return it, and I'm hoping Casio will get back to me before that.

Can I ask a question though? This may be off topic (please suggest a thread if I'm not allowed this in here) but I'm a genuinely (diagnosed) OCD person and I can't seem to find the ideal watch that matches my criteria. Can anyone recommend a watch (preferably Casio) that adheres to the following criteria:

Has an hourly time signal
Has vibration
Option to have watch vibrating and sounding a tone/alarm simultaneously (not either/or - I think this rules out the GD-350 range - please correct me if I'm wrong, otherwise I'm getting one *TODAY*)
Has at least 2-3 alarms.
Notifications/smart watch features would be a bonus, but is not a deal breaker.
Must show the time (including seconds), the date and the day of the week on the 'home screen'.
That last one is the _*only *_reason I'm not getting an Apple Watch. There is no Apple Watch face that shows seconds and the date/day of the week simultaneously. I tried the *Timex Expedition Shock XL* (which supposedly does all the things above aside from the smart features) but upon opening it, a button fell off the watch, so that kind of threw that out the window and made me not want to try Timex again.

Thanks guys!


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

WhereverPanda said:


> I've got such mixed feelings about this now.
> 
> I've contacted Casio as well ti hear if there are any type of firmware update coming that might bring the hourly chime feature. Now I have someone coming to pickup the watch on Monday to return it, and I'm hoping Casio will get back to me before that.
> 
> ...


Garmin Instinct Solar. Does everything you want and a hell of a lot more. Best watch I've ever owned, and I've tried waaaaay more than a hundred G-Shocks/ProTreks, a dozen Suuntos, heaps of Timex, etc. The Instinct Solar makes Casio's smart(ish)/GPS watches look like a complete joke, and unlike Casio, Garmin continually adds new features to watches through software updates.

FWIW, pretty much ANY Garmin will do what you're asking actually, but the Instinct Solar is not far off G-Shock when it comes to toughness, has amazing solar charging and battery capacity, and doesn't cost too much, so it's the one I went with. There's a "surf" version of the Instinct Solar too if tide data played into your original decision to buy a GBX...

You won't miss your GBX when it's gone, and you'll wonder why you didn't go Garmin sooner when your Instinct Solar shows up.


----------



## WhereverPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

nonconformulaic said:


> Garmin Instinct Solar. Does everything you want and a hell of a lot more. Best watch I've ever owned, and I've tried waaaaay more than a hundred G-Shocks/ProTreks, a dozen Suuntos, heaps of Timex, etc. The Instinct Solar makes Casio's smart(ish)/GPS watches look like a complete joke, and unlike Casio, Garmin continually adds new features to watches through software updates.
> 
> FWIW, pretty much ANY Garmin will do what you're asking actually, but the Instinct Solar is not far off G-Shock when it comes to toughness, has amazing solar charging and battery capacity, and doesn't cost too much, so it's the one I went with. There's a "surf" version of the Instinct Solar too if tide data played into your original decision to buy a GBX...
> 
> ...


I just looked at this watch, and I think you are right... It genuinely seems to offer absolutely everything I want! And I love the fact that you can have both positive and negative watch faces.

The only drawback is that I might have to save up for a while because (around here at least) the price is very much in the Apple Watch range (and it's quite out of stock everywhere). But since it does seem to do everything I want and more, as you said it might be worth it. But like you say, even the Forerunner series or so on may actually offer everything I need, so I might look into a different model, but with the same features.

It will be a shame to move away from Casio though, but thanks @nonconformulaic for (what at least seems to be) a potential candidate to face my OCD!


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

WhereverPanda said:


> I just looked at this watch, and I think you are right... It genuinely seems to offer absolutely everything I want! And I love the fact that you can have both positive and negative watch faces.
> 
> The only drawback is that I might have to save up for a while because (around here at least) the price is very much in the Apple Watch range (and it's quite out of stock everywhere). But since it does seem to do everything I want and more, as you said it might be worth it. But like you say, even the Forerunner series or so on may actually offer everything I need, so I might look into a different model, but with the same features.
> 
> It will be a shame to move away from Casio though, but thanks @nonconformulaic for (what at least seems to be) a potential candidate to face my OCD!


There is also an older non-solar version of the Instinct that is, functionally, identical to the Instinct Solar in virtually every way and is MUCH cheaper. The downside is there's a smaller battery, the heart rate sensor is older (less accurate/higher battery draw), and of course no solar charging. All in all basically the exact same watch as the Instinct Solar, you just have to charge it much more often. But do look around at the whole Garmin line. Lots to love, and unlike Casio, a truly amazing software experience.


----------



## WhereverPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

nonconformulaic said:


> There is also an older non-solar version of the Instinct that is, functionally, identical to the Instinct Solar in virtually every way and is MUCH cheaper. The downside is there's a smaller battery, the heart rate sensor is older (less accurate/higher battery draw), and of course no solar charging. All in all basically the exact same watch as the Instinct Solar, you just have to charge it much more often. But do look around at the whole Garmin line. Lots to love, and unlike Casio, a truly amazing software experience.


I saw that one and it may be the better option right now financially and it is available, however, I'm going to look at the rest of the line as you suggest just for good measure.
I honestly appreciate the help!


----------



## WhereverPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

nonconformulaic said:


> Garmin Instinct Solar. Does everything you want and a hell of a lot more. Best watch I've ever owned, and I've tried waaaaay more than a hundred G-Shocks/ProTreks, a dozen Suuntos, heaps of Timex, etc. The Instinct Solar makes Casio's smart(ish)/GPS watches look like a complete joke, and unlike Casio, Garmin continually adds new features to watches through software updates.
> 
> FWIW, pretty much ANY Garmin will do what you're asking actually, but the Instinct Solar is not far off G-Shock when it comes to toughness, has amazing solar charging and battery capacity, and doesn't cost too much, so it's the one I went with. There's a "surf" version of the Instinct Solar too if tide data played into your original decision to buy a GBX...
> 
> ...


Got my Instict (non solar version) on Wednesday and I'm absolutely loving it!

@nonconformulaic THANK YOU! May I ask whether you know of any forums on here dedicated to this watch and all its settings and funcionality?


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

WhereverPanda said:


> Got my Instict (non solar version) on Wednesday and I'm absolutely loving it!
> 
> @nonconformulaic THANK YOU! May I ask whether you know of any forums on here dedicated to this watch and all its settings and funcionality?


You have the official Garmin forums if you want to know everything about this watch:






Instinct - Wearables - Garmin Forums


A dedicated community for Garmin users to ask questions, provide answers, and share feedback.




forums.garmin.com


----------



## WhereverPanda (Feb 25, 2021)

elborderas said:


> You have the official Garmin forums if you want to know everything about this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

WhereverPanda said:


> Got my Instict (non solar version) on Wednesday and I'm absolutely loving it!
> 
> @nonconformulaic THANK YOU! May I ask whether you know of any forums on here dedicated to this watch and all its settings and funcionality?


Glad you're digging your Garmin Instinct, @WhereverPanda! Can we get a few pics? What color did you go with?

I've replied to MANY "what should I buy?" threads in the past, but yours was by far the easiest to answer with absolutely 0% doubt. And honestly since picking mine up the week it was released, the Garmin Instinct Solar is the watch I recommend more than any other, by far. I REALLY want to see Casio succeed in the GPS watch space, but... Let's just say they've got a LOT of catching up to do. Casio's current GPS offerings would stack up well against Garmins and Suuntos from 2010, but it's 2021 and the current GPS G-Shocks are a total joke IMHO, especially with what they're a$king for them.

The Garmin Instinct is an absolute beast of a watch in terms of functionality (and the Instinct Solar is even better), but it comes in a really nice lightweight package with the best digital display I have ever seen. Bang for buck, it blows away EVERYTHING I've ever tried, and I've probably tried 500+ watches in my life.

Lots of Garmin Instinct/Instinct Solar owners over on the Digital & ABC watches forum, and the official Garmin forums are also great, but feel free to PM me if you have any questions you can't get answered.

Wear your new watch in good health!


----------



## duke4c2 (Sep 2, 2020)

nonconformulaic said:


> Garmin Instinct Solar. Does everything you want and a hell of a lot more. Best watch I've ever owned, and I've tried waaaaay more than a hundred G-Shocks/ProTreks, a dozen Suuntos, heaps of Timex, etc. The Instinct Solar makes Casio's smart(ish)/GPS watches look like a complete joke, and unlike Casio, Garmin continually adds new features to watches through software updates.
> 
> FWIW, pretty much ANY Garmin will do what you're asking actually, but the Instinct Solar is not far off G-Shock when it comes to toughness, has amazing solar charging and battery capacity, and doesn't cost too much, so it's the one I went with. There's a "surf" version of the Instinct Solar too if tide data played into your original decision to buy a GBX...
> 
> ...


Same line of thoughts but different result.

Garmin 5x plus was on sale recently so I went with it.

What I got:
Much bigger usable screen : 1.2 vs 0.9
It makes quite a bit of differentce in ease of reading notifications. 
To me garming instinct notification font is on a small side.

3 weeks battery life (20 days actually)
Same rugged feeling like G-Shock
Saphire crystal
Wi Fi
Actual maps.
Connect IQ store. It's crap for apps but it's there. Tons of fun watchfaces there thou.

What I lost:
Garmin instinct negarive display puts any casion to shame. There is no comparation.

Saphire creates a lot of relections so I got uised quickly to change angle to read the screen.
It really isn't the big issue but it's there...

3 weeks battery was acheved by using external light to read the screen.
Result: astonishing screen during day.
At night... almost usles but I'm rearly in the dark so pressing 
button for backlit to read time few times I'm in dark is ok with me.
Your milage will vary.

Here in canada 5x plus on sale at best buy was actually 80 bucks (about 63 US) cheaper than instinct solar.

Sidnote:
There is also regular "non plus" 5x but I rejected it as I would not even consider
anything under 3 weeks battery these days.

Also with garmin solar you need to spend A LOT of time in the sun (3 hours per day I think) to
really get anything out of the solar part so I wasn't particulary enthousiastic about it.
Without solar "garmin solar" is 24 days so about the same as 5x plus.

Cheers!


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

Guys...ok for a little question, but after that, can you stop going off topic please??

And about the topic, we have another update for the H1000, version 08 now, but again I don't see any type of difference on the functionality, anyone have an official update log from Casio?


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Starluke said:


> Guys...ok for a little question, but after that, can you stop going off topic please??


There is no on-topic material as Casio won't implement any of the aforementioned features, ever 

If they will, my humbleness will be immeasurable.
(But they won't)


----------



## Starluke (Jul 24, 2020)

If there is no on-topic material here, then don't post in this topic, and post on-topic material in another topic! 

Anyway, I just wrote an on-topic post, as we have a new firmware to discuss of.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

<not worth it>


----------



## Ddmorris1971 (Jun 29, 2018)

I don’t see a change in 08 either but I did experience the proverbial update error and waited about a day like someone had reported with earlier update versions and it worked.

each update has actually added to stability and snappiness. I don’t see quite the lag I did with the original version.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Ddmorris1971 said:


> I don't see quite the lag I did with the original version.


Pressing Run and exit immediately afterwards (so without even using it any fitness function) will not result in a 10 second wait anymore?

That was the main reason I returned the watch same day after seeing this. It is truly amazing that it was shipped in this way, imho.


----------



## Ashwin (Apr 20, 2021)

ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


Here i am using gbd 100 from 15 days now and i found some short comings in watch...
1: hourly beep is missing, they can definitely add this feature as it will not consume much power. It should be manually turned ON or OFF. Even they can add feature like schedule hourly beep to save battery or to avoid disturbance while sleep.
2: I use this watch while walking, and some how every time it shows my average pace is higher than my maximum pace which is practically impossible. It must be some software related issue while putting calculations setting in watch.
3: Connectivity issue is there, i have to try atleast 4 to 5 times before connecting. Even sometimes it doesn't even connect that time, but some how it connect after some time
4: Connectivity range is so less that even i cross room it get disconnected, max 5 meters is connection range and we all know how much time it take to connect back to phone.
5:Schedule turning off feature doesn't work every time
6: If watch is turn off using schedule turn off feature it just turn on if u pick up the watch. Here's my question, if watch is turning ON sensor while it is turned OFF then we are not saving much energy here, there should be update that watch will only turn ON if any key is pressed not buy just taking up watch, this will give better power saving.
7: As i am talking about power saving, there must be power saving mode which will turn off the watch after certain period of time. For example, if watch is just sitting on desk or drawer it will automatically turn OFF after One or two Hour.

I am using this watch from just 15 days, please forgive me if i posted wrong like watch has some features and I don't know about it coz there is no detailed video or manual about the functions of this watch. ???


----------



## Ashwin (Apr 20, 2021)

ngb3232 said:


> Good afternoon fellow watch nerds, after a lot of emails i've managed to get in touch with Casio's product manager for the EU, he has told me that if we are interested we can put together a list with things we don't like about each of the watches firmware, for example, that when a notification pops up you have to go through 7 steps to read the notification(GBX) or that the GBD-100 and GBX-100 don't have the hourly beep. They've told me that if they are updates they can do they will try to implement them in the following firmware updates. So, if you are a user of any of the above mentioned watches (GBX-100, GBD-100 or GBD-H1000) and there is something you would like to add or to change from the firmware of the watches just answer this thread, say what watch you own and propose the change, if there are any bugs or problems with the firmware you can also put them below. Once i have answers from this forum and two Spanish forums ill put together a list for each model and email it to Casio's product manager in the EU, he will then forward it to someone in Casio Japan that can decide on making those changes and if everything goes right we may get some of the things we propose on the next updates. In my opinion it's us, as users, who best can decide on what changes to make on the firmware. From what i know the GBD-H1000 is more open to changes as its a solar watch with rechargeable battery so while the GBX-100 and GBD-100 are more limited on terms of updates due to them being just battery powered, so if you have any ideas on the GBD-H1000 you can go a bit more crazy on the proposals as there are probably more options to put on that model than on the other 2. If you are a member of any other watch forum and would like to post this there don't hesitate to do so and just post the ideas you get in that forum here or send them to me via PM(unfortunately my language knowledge is limited to English and Spanish so please send everything in one of those two languages), the objective is to fix all those little problems the watch firmware have so they are easier and more comfortable to use and also to add things such as the hourly beep that some of us like so much. To end this looong message i would like to say thanks in advance to the admins for making this such a great forum, im not very active here so i don't know exactly how everything works but i've read the forum rules and i don't think im breaking any rules, if i am don't hesitate to delete the message or contact me to make changes on the message.


Here i am using gbd 100 from 15 days now and i found some short comings in watch...
1: hourly beep is missing, they can definitely add this feature as it will not consume much power. It should be manually turned ON or OFF. Even they can add feature like schedule hourly beep to save battery or to avoid disturbance while sleep.
2: I use this watch while walking, and some how every time it shows my average pace is higher than my maximum pace which is practically impossible. It must be some software related issue while putting calculations setting in watch.
3: Connectivity issue is there, i have to try atleast 4 to 5 times before connecting. Even sometimes it doesn't even connect that time, but some how it connect after some time
4: Connectivity range is so less that even i cross room it get disconnected, max 5 meters is connection range and we all know how much time it take to connect back to phone.
5:Schedule turning off feature doesn't work every time
6: If watch is turn off using schedule turn off feature it just turn on if u pick up the watch. Here's my question, if watch is turning ON sensor while it is turned OFF then we are not saving much energy here, there should be update that watch will only turn ON if any key is pressed not buy just taking up watch, this will give better power saving.
7: As i am talking about power saving, there must be power saving mode which will turn off the watch after certain period of time. For example, if watch is just sitting on desk or drawer it will automatically turn OFF after One or two Hour.

I am using this watch from just 15 days, please forgive me if i written wrong like watch has some features and I don't know about it coz there is no detailed video or manual about the functions of this watch.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Ashwin said:


> Here i am using gbd 100 from 15 days now and i found some short comings in watch...
> 1: hourly beep is missing, they can definitely add this feature as it will not consume much power. It should be manually turned ON or OFF. Even they can add feature like schedule hourly beep to save battery or to avoid disturbance while sleep.
> 2: I use this watch while walking, and some how every time it shows my average pace is higher than my maximum pace which is practically impossible. It must be some software related issue while putting calculations setting in watch.
> 3: Connectivity issue is there, i have to try atleast 4 to 5 times before connecting. Even sometimes it doesn't even connect that time, but some how it connect after some time
> ...





Ashwin said:


> Here i am using gbd 100 from 15 days now and i found some short comings in watch...
> 1: hourly beep is missing, they can definitely add this feature as it will not consume much power. It should be manually turned ON or OFF. Even they can add feature like schedule hourly beep to save battery or to avoid disturbance while sleep.
> 2: I use this watch while walking, and some how every time it shows my average pace is higher than my maximum pace which is practically impossible. It must be some software related issue while putting calculations setting in watch.
> 3: Connectivity issue is there, i have to try atleast 4 to 5 times before connecting. Even sometimes it doesn't even connect that time, but some how it connect after some time
> ...


is reposting the same post going to be a regular weekly thing? ?


----------



## 5yo (Jan 15, 2021)

Finally I got my gbd-100 firmware updated to 06.










And it changed... nothing. Or at least I noticed no changes. Perhaps there is some performance improvement, but still no changes to bugs I found so far like there are only a few phone contacts' names displaying when incoming calls (rest are shown just as numbers calling)


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

Another user of the GBX version is here. Unfortunately, I didn't read much about the watch before buying it. So I was not aware that it was missing some of the features that I had in my GB-5600B, like for example hourly beep and stopwatch with 1/100 of a second. I agree with most of the suggestions and this is my list (sorry for repeating):

*Hourly beep/vibration feature.*
*Remove the lag between switching to the Training mode and back. *
*Proper names for user specified ports instead of USER-1, USER-2, etc.*
*Stopwatch with 1/100 of a second.* I like the suggested solution that it can be calculated in the background and displayed after the countdown has stopped.
*Screensaver for longer periods of inactivity.* As mentioned in the manual, screen burn-in is possible. I have noticed that if I use my watch after the time specified in the Sleep After property, the screen does not turn off until the time specified in the Sleep After property is reached again. I think it would be better to have a configurable screen saver. There may be an option to enable / disable it. The screen saver activates after a period of inactivity and deactivates when you move or use one of the clock buttons.
*Distance from Life Log on the screen with Current Time + Monthly Information.* I don't use the watch for training, just want to calculate daily / monthly steps and distance. Unfortunately, information about distance is only available in the app in Life Log. It is not logical to have step information from Life Log and distance information from Workouts / Activities on the same screen. It would be nice to have a possibility to select distance from Life Log there. This is how it looks now:










BTW, can someone tell me what is the current firmware version of the GBX model. On my watch it's 04. Is it the latest version?


----------



## BinomialSpider (Mar 11, 2012)

dimanello said:


> Another user of the GBX version is here. Unfortunately, I didn't read much about the watch before buying it. So I was not aware that it was missing some of the features that I had in my GB-5600B, like for example hourly beep and stopwatch with 1/100 of a second. I agree with most of the suggestions and this is my list (sorry for repeating):
> 
> *Hourly beep/vibration feature.*
> *Remove the lag between switching to the Training mode and back. *
> ...


I suspect a 1/100 s stopwatch, with such a high display latency, would be of little use. How would you know exactly when your button press was registered, without immediate visual feedback?


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

Hate to bum you guys out, but IMHO you will NEVER see any additional features added to this (or any other "smart-ish" Casio watch) via firmware updates.

Unless I'm mistaken, and unlike industry power players Garmin, Apple, Suunto, et al., Casio has NEVER added new functionality to any of their "smart-ish" watches post release. Yes, the firmware and app will get updated from time to time, but this is just to keep the watch running well (or at least as well as Casio's horrible apps will allow ) with mandatory updates to stay compliant with phone OS app requirements.

True, Casio COULD add additional functionality (like the big dogs in the smart watch game regularly do), but with history as my guide, I don't think Casio ever will.


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

BinomialSpider said:


> I suspect a 1/100 s stopwatch, with such a high display latency, would be of little use. How would you know exactly when your button press was registered, without immediate visual feedback?


Yes, I understand the latency problem, but to the best of my knowledge, no one turns off the stopwatch after a certain amount of time. What people do is measure an interval between activation and deactivation of the stopwatch, which in real life is the duration of an action. To me it doesn't matter to see numbers change, especially if they are less than a second. But knowing the exact length of the interval after deactivating the stopwatch is very nice. That's why the visual feedback is only important for me when the stopwatch is deactivated and I see the interval on the watch.


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

nonconformulaic said:


> Hate to bum you guys out, but IMHO you will NEVER see any additional features added to this (or any other "smart-ish" Casio watch) via firmware updates.
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken, and unlike industry power players Garmin, Apple, Suunto, et al., Casio has NEVER added new functionality to any of their "smart-ish" watches post release. Yes, the firmware and app will get updated from time to time, but this is just to keep the watch running well (or at least as well as Casio's horrible apps will allow ) with mandatory updates to stay compliant with phone OS app requirements.
> 
> True, Casio COULD add additional functionality (like the big dogs in the smart watch game regularly do), but with history as my guide, I don't think Casio ever will.


Sad to admit, but most likely they will not.


----------



## BinomialSpider (Mar 11, 2012)

dimanello said:


> Yes, I understand the latency problem, but to the best of my knowledge, no one turns off the stopwatch after a certain amount of time. What people do is measure an interval between activation and deactivation of the stopwatch, which in real life is the duration of an action. To me it doesn't matter to see numbers change, especially if they are less than a second. But knowing the exact length of the interval after deactivating the stopwatch is very nice. That's why the visual feedback is only important for me when the stopwatch is deactivated and I see the interval on the watch.


I suspect that the GBX100 has an inherent, noticeable screen latency. I mean that sometimes when I press a button, the screen appears to respond instantly, while other times there seems to be a noticeable delay. This make me think that the watch is holding the input into the next refresh cycle.

If so, what you describe may be effectively impossible for the GBX100, since it would be incapable of providing visual feedback (at the 1/100 sec resolution) exactly when you pushed the start+stop button...


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

dimanello said:


> Another user of the GBX version is here. Unfortunately, I didn't read much about the watch before buying it. So I was not aware that it was missing some of the features that I had in my GB-5600B, like for example hourly beep and stopwatch with 1/100 of a second. I agree with most of the suggestions and this is my list (sorry for repeating):
> 
> *Hourly beep/vibration feature.*
> *Remove the lag between switching to the Training mode and back. *
> ...


One more thing which I forgot. 

*Mark unread messages with a symbol or an icon.* When messages are read in random order, it is annoying to look through them all to find unread ones.


----------



## Err335 (May 31, 2021)

BinomialSpider said:


> I suspect that the GBX100 has an inherent, noticeable screen latency. I mean that sometimes when I press a button, the screen appears to respond instantly, while other times there seems to be a noticeable delay. This make me think that the watch is holding the input into the next refresh cycle.
> 
> If so, what you describe may be effectively impossible for the GBX100, since it would be incapable of providing visual feedback (at the 1/100 sec resolution) exactly when you pushed the start+stop button...


An additional source of irritation regarding the operation of the watch is the fact that the two buttons in the left side of the watch register when let go and the the buttons on the right side register immediately when pressed. This seems so odd. No idea why this decision was made but it seems like auch a bad design choice.


----------



## duke4c2 (Sep 2, 2020)

nonconformulaic said:


> True, Casio COULD add additional functionality (like the big dogs in the smart watch game regularly do), but with history as my guide, I don't think Casio ever will.


Absolutely correct and I think that this comes from philosophy of the company.

Casio builds watches and software is just a means to deliver watch features.
As a result once software delviers features required for the model they move on to design of next watch.

Companies like Garmin are total oposite. Gamirn sells SOFTWARE and watch is just a delivery method of it.
Therefore company entire focus will always be on software, not watches itself.


----------



## nonconformulaic (Nov 10, 2015)

duke4c2 said:


> Absolutely correct and I think that this comes from philosophy of the company.
> 
> Casio builds watches and software is just a means to deliver watch features.
> As a result once software delviers features required for the model they move on to design of next watch.
> ...


Spoken like someone who has never owned a Garmin. But maybe I'm wrong, you've tried them all, and we just have different opinions about what makes a great piece of watch hardware. Whatever floats your boat, plenty of options for everyone.

IMHO the reason Garmin is so successful with their GPS/smart watch wearables and Casio can't make any headway in the market is that modern consumers demand BOTH great software AND great hardware. Garmin delivers both at an extremely high level, and throws in decent pricing and fantastic customer service to boot. Casio... not so much.


----------



## duke4c2 (Sep 2, 2020)

nonconformulaic said:


> Spoken like someone who has never owned a Garmin. But maybe I'm wrong, you've tried them all, and we just have different opinions about what makes a great piece of watch hardware. Whatever floats your boat, plenty of options for everyone.
> 
> IMHO the reason Garmin is so successful with their GPS/smart watch wearables and Casio can't make any headway in the market is that modern consumers demand BOTH great software AND great hardware. Garmin delivers both at an extremely high level, and throws in decent pricing and fantastic customer service to boot. Casio... not so much.


Ironically I currently wear Garmin Fenix 5x plus because I can't find Casio with notifications that do not suck. All I want is notifications (weather and music controls are optional) and decent battery life for resanoble price.

Many of us here got instinct (I found instinct screen size too small for notifications but otherwise great watch).

Now it's not that Garmin does not know how to execute watch (design wise both Fenix and especally instinct are "meh" efforts) but no one ever bought Garmin because of great looks. Casio is pulling great looking watches daily.

Garmin main attracion is software because again, they're not really in business of selling watches. They sell software.

But whatever... let's aggree to disagree and head down to nearest pub for a pint of good stuiff...


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

dimanello said:


> Another user of the GBX version is here. Unfortunately, I didn't read much about the watch before buying it. So I was not aware that it was missing some of the features that I had in my GB-5600B, like for example hourly beep and stopwatch with 1/100 of a second. I agree with most of the suggestions and this is my list (sorry for repeating):
> 
> *Hourly beep/vibration feature.*
> *Remove the lag between switching to the Training mode and back. *
> ...


Mine is also at 04. I assume this is the most recent software.


----------



## Ярослав (Aug 21, 2021)

(Rus) У меня Casio g-shock gbd-100
У меня из предложений (претензий) к модели:
1) Ежечасный сигнал (звуком и подсветкой) 
2) уведомления на весь экран, чтобы висели или чтобы просмотреть одной кнопкой. (в режиме "обычных людей", а не "бегунов" 
3)Адекватный таймер
4) Возможность ставить другие циферблаты* (по возможности) 
5)Разные языки
6)Возможность выбирать (функции для "бегунов" или "обычных людей" (в настройке меню)


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

ahahahahahhahhahhahhahha !!!!


----------



## nino_amazfit (Jun 30, 2021)

I believe that the gbd 100 is a real watch with a bluetooth connection. and garmin is a small computer on your arm.
I love the unmatched aesthetics of a Gshock.
Greetings from Argentina


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

I have just received a new firmware update. The version is 05. Does anyone know what was changed?


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

dimanello said:


> I have just received a new firmware update. The version is 05. Does anyone know what was changed?


I'll have to check mine now .

Maybe they've actually got the tide times right!! Not that I need them though 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

dimanello said:


> I have just received a new firmware update. The version is 05. Does anyone know what was changed?


It seems that nothing important was changed. I don't see anything new.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

You still think Casio will add something more than compatibility with new phones?
There is historical reference of rangebeast which is technically same type of watch with same type of firmware.


----------



## dimanello (May 29, 2021)

Rocket1991 said:


> You still think Casio will add something more than compatibility with new phones?
> There is historical reference of rangebeast which is technically same type of watch with same type of firmware.


I don't think but just hope


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Yo!
First off - is the 'there is no ‘press+ hold to scroll' on the GBD-100/GBD-200' thing true?
Second - Mr/Mrs/Miss Casio if you still peruse these boards -
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE could you update and add this.
Above all other requests I really do think this one treat would smoke all the others, pump up sales, and have you a modernised updated classic.
Not to snub the other requests but seriously this is the only thing imeho that needs sorting out. 
Please, I really really want one but this is the only thing that has me not purchasing.
Think about it from a 'program timers without one's phone' for the exercise side.
And truly this one update would have said model/module outliving any obsolesence also.
I really want one but from programming an old-ass Timex Ironman 8 lap its really labourious and a turn off to have to press press press to program the numbers in.

Fwiw and btw, I have a new purchase in a GBD800-1BER and it is awesome, I really like what you've done with the addition of the chronograph with recall and interval timers.
Aesthetically pleasing and utilising screen area well. 

I only really logged back in to ask for this one treat to be updated on the GBD-200 and show I still have Casio love for u, G-Shock (and try to give helpful advice to a couple of posters no one was really giving tips to.)

‘press+ hold to scroll'.
Please and thank you.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

oh, and having the date format completely in reverse (yy/mm/dd) means no complaining, all round, imeho.
and having the 'notifications and yada yada' as the last screen is fine, that's the screen that no one will want or use in years to come, outside of basic bt stuff if necessary (then disconnect from it!).


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

and one more - I really dig the -2BER colourway, but if I do buy one and ‘press+ hold to scroll’, I might give it a dunk in a dye bath and go for a nice midnight blue.
plus - _gestures with a nod_ stormtrooper, -7, it'll look rad.
ICERC/Love the Sea and Earth (just not land whales or seagal wannabes) model too, with that extra +£30-£50 on top







.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, jelly bezels is one thing but at least it gives promise to this module/model sticking around. 


Start small, think ‘on par with a mi band but not having to upgrade every 1 or 2 years, or consta-connect to phone’.
Small updates prioritised,'press+hold' to scroll’, make it a mainstay. 
Seriously, shaving micro-seconds off load times going from mode to mode could be a long term 6-24 month kink to iron out.

As for button depression, I dunno if ‘make before break’/‘make after break’ is why and or if it’s changeable in programming but if it is, another that would garner more interest in said models. in my ever humble opinion of course. 

‘Save session’ delay? have it saving in background. if end user doesnt see wait screen they dont think ‘waiting’.
That buys you easily 3-5 seconds in ‘go to recall mode’ time. 

Plus, on a losses/expenditure level -

I think on the level of scrapping moulds, dies, pcbs Vs. this is the one that’s worth giving a little more time and risk to, and funding to the programmers, Mr/Mrs/Miss G-Shock department.







Cliff notes - Mi Fit band if it was a G-Shock, while retaining multiplatform appeal (from just as a watch, basic end user, keep fit type (this is also why I think 'press+hold' to scroll’ should at least be updated, think programming it in a gym or before a run, on the fly, sans phone) , people who can change their own battery at least)





Please, if anything just that.


'press+hold’ to scroll’


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok, last one then Im done, and wait in anticipation and aw - 

Meanwhile, over at the G-Shock programmers dept, working nights -


'yes, yes, say that, say it!'










(and to a smaller degree the marketing sales dept, they’ve already bought a little more time with the ‘repackage as a square, even tho that’s initially what we wanted to do’.)








And seriously, would become a mainstay. Way past fleeting notification fancy and ‘must connect to app to see my stats’.


Modernised classic.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

ok, one more, one more XD -
As for the ‘If more people buy them… maybe.’


Thus - Jelly bezels. 





They may be only incremental rises in sales (and this is not accounting for returns and 30 day policies, srs just think down to brass tacks and '‘press+ hold to scroll’ in most usage environments) but if that’s enough to buy it time and warrant a little more software/engineering time and funding, hell, its almost like they’re already on it!


And not ‘jelly bezels then scrap it’.
Please.


Makes way more financial sense from a production outgoings level too.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

One more, 


I havent even mentioned how the advertising is still going on and leaning towards keep fit/beefcake, which in turn shows they are still putting faith in the GBD-200 iteration of that module/model. And that it is still selling or has some public attention.
OR my thoughts on an understandable rush to put all these products out while spreading an engineering team across them all.

In my opinion.


And how it’s a bit unfortunate for any of them if not all of these MIP screen GBD to fall out of favour because of such (and srsly it’d have been more foolish to not put these products out during the ‘no one could predict wu-flu 2020’ than to release as they did).


BUT!
GBD-200 - To me it’s a progression and modernising of the GD350, which has had an 8 year tenure before being discontinued.

And a Mi Band or FitBit imeho would be a better comparison even tho that has a rudimentary basic heart rate monitor.

BUT, eh, 5600 esque is what most would say.  And that's totally cool too.

GBD-H1000? GW9400 modernised with a rush decision to add the HRM and applicable functions.
Mig post some more thoughts and musings on that when I have a nosey around next to see if any good convo springs forth. 
I'd totally buy one (and a 100-A7) if it had 'press and hold to scroll' right now.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

*Might post this, might not, not sure if I have safe passage to walk the boards pmsl.*

Genuinely coming from a place of respect/credit in regards to the ‘it would make both the programming team on those projects and the marketing department proud if you'd listen to the ‘I told you so, if you’d just let us…’ feedback from said team and let them take root' comments I’m hinting at here to too.

Have I ever sat and mulled over a Xiaomi band, FitBit or Garmin Vivofit (which I’d hasten to add but eh, must throw a Garmin in there just because 'yeh, but Garmins!') like this?

No. Most definitely not. XD

But seriously I have looked at it from all angles, end user appeal, marketing, production, development, and it would be a shame to have it chalked up to a ‘quick fashion’ style consumable rather than potentially something with a longer production life cycle like the aforementioned example (GD350) all because of time constraints and wu-flu basically.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

polarizing argument is 'well, the jelly bezel ones are already on the way to release and they're still selling so we dont need to so it's a pointless request and ha!'. Or something.
But that's not the point.
Casio/G-Shock department can easily afford to just can it and go 'fine, we'll build another one and make note of that pointer/request!', literally the G-Shock brand is full of that kinda approach in part.
But I think it would be better all round to have something with more longevity and continuous consumer appeal outside of an initial release timeframe than 18-24 months which is what I'd gauge it at in its current 'best price!' form, the GBD-200, and comparable to things like fitness tracker bands at time of writing both 'I'll buy one of those' and lifespan wise.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

One cool best Christmas present
Stocking filler
Cooler than a fitness band tracker ('I wouldnt be caught _rhymes with bread_ wearing one of those, but this looks cool and it's a G-Shock' - spanning age and gender, seriously, this is an actual thing that people think and do.)
More 'manly/youthful/his kinda thing'.
Present for bae
Treat to self
Q4 '21!

and -
How many people who actual have one of these right now would prefer that on-watch 'press+hold to scroll' feature and how many have thought of or have flipped/resold already because of the omission of said essential?


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

And another thing!
Timex have given up on multi lap chrono and interval timers although I think that's as much to do with no more Ironman contract renewal (and probably how much Ironman brand demand as their piece of the pie and cut) as it is moving forwards, at present a mixture of retro revival and retro-modern, which is more than logical given the last couple of years of popular items, so I wouldn't worry about them. No slight just looking at the 'other competition' aspect.

Smol Nixon note/GBX100 - their Tide graphs are way more ahead and programmable BUT, everything else from timers and such are way basic and kinda where most Timex and G-Shock were at 5-7 years ago. 
And they're more costly for just that one specific function (tides) compared to the GBX, at least over here in the UK.
Snapping at the heels potentially in time to come but for now objective view is _waves hand from side to side_, not that much a worry. BUT something you could easily pull back if specificity would be put on the cards, post-
'press+hold to scroll' update.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

yeh I agree too, you cant really take your phone surfing, or boating.
on the fly time trials, man that's tough _press press press... press press press_.

0.0!

alt/additionally when phone present -
_opens phone_
'I look feel like a dork having to do this all the time' _lobs into corner or puts on DePop_ - same goes for on land but yanno (that’s more of an on-land example, because surfing and yachting they probably arent gonna be having their phone to hand obviously, as stated ), just giving more quick real world examples.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

*I doubt the GBX100 would get that much an overhaul but if they wanted to in another model G-Shock could totally smoke Nixon.


I say this bcos 


1 - they could


2 - Im not a surfer at all but both G-Shock and Nixon are pretty much said in the same breath when it comes to watches within that crowd.


3 - It wouldnt even be ‘stepping back in and stealing their lunch’, u pioneered specific function digitals, G-Shock. *


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

It's more like 'I am ur daddy/papi, Nixon. come on, son _puts arms out_'. XD


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

MEANWHILE - YEH, SURE WHATEVER GARMIN, U NOT IN THIS CONVO, GO AWAY.

AND UR 'THAT'LL BE 100 BUCKS MORE, JUST FOR THAT BIT! LIKE MUSIC!'.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

*This is a really good one to take note of too, imeho of course -*
'‘Save session’ delay? have it saving in background. if end user doesnt see wait screen they dont think ‘waiting’. 
That buys you easily 3-5 seconds in ‘go to recall mode’ time. '





None of my Ironmans can ‘instantly save’ a session of laps.
Press + hold to save’ takes about 3-4 seconds. you cant complete that function AND then load up the results in less that about 7. 

For the 150 laps it does the save ‘automatically’ but even then one then has to scroll round into recall mode which again is around 7 seconds in total.
I doubt more modern processors/products within these price brackets work that much differently.
Again possibly a rush decision or maybe even conscious one but there’s nothing wrong with inconspicuously ‘hiding’ this ‘delay’ from the public.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Err335 said:


> An additional source of irritation regarding the operation of the watch is the fact that the two buttons in the left side of the watch register when let go and the the buttons on the right side register immediately when pressed. This seems so odd. No idea why this decision was made but it seems like auch a bad design choice.


I think using the GBD200/GBX100 makes for the best examples but I'd say that the right side has an 'instant response' most likely because of its functionality when using the chronograph and timer functions, the left side is because of they access the menus and the scrolling through them.
One would expect a tactile response with the former when used for those purposes and I guess the latter was a design choice that kinda makes sense in menu selection operations but tastes would vary outside of that.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

To as not seem self-centred I think adding the ‘hourly’ beep ‘back’ onto it would be the only other thing I’d suggest in an update.
Applies and appeals to what I think would be the more prevalent demographic for continual sales.
Personally I have no use for it but I could see it’s lure from the perspective of ‘classic digital watch’.
The only people I can think of who do are teachers or something and people who hate their jobs lolz. So school teachers mainly. 
And probably anyone who has to work with Microsoft Excel.

*All day.*


But both have expendable incomes and again that ‘classic standard features of a digital watch’ approach.










the 1/100ths seconds on the chronograph even just in recall mode I think would involve too much reprogramming of that whole function, but for the next model in the line, in recall mode would be nice to have.
as well as ‘average lap’.

Srs, Timex have dropped the whole Ironman thing now anyways (which in turn I’ve touched on previously is probably a contractual obligation they’re happy to be out of and Ironman Brand getting greedier as the years went on, just like their Triathlon prices).
You have no competitors in this arena now, G-Shock.
And have done this successfully in the past in a few cases, ’90s, ‘00s, ’10s.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

School teachers and subjected to Excel'ers - 









I could give other examples but it does hold a certain weight, a grain of truth, imeho of course.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

that ' oh god I truly dont give a hecc about any of this, what the hecc am I even doing?' thing with excel, I've felt it. 
an 'oh, _beep_, funk dat, early lunch!', makes broad appeal sense to me, thus a secondary request for addition to 'worth it' updates? :-?
not before ''press + hold' to scroll' though.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

*and... 
exactly, thus a truer sense of joy, satisfaction, and pride. 

pl0x for sure getting added to the ‘long running models’ list. 
Im sure they have a leaderboard or chart like that somewhere in the G building. 
plus I think they’ve earned it and the 'green light the time and funds’ dept owe it to them to let it happen. 

They’ve let the design and marketing department (see GBD-200 and further advertising and the like) so why not the shibe engineers!*


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

guys/girls - 

Dont leave out the Mi/Xiaomi-Nixon-Garmin stuff. 
Possibly surplus to requirements but surely wouldnt hurt when bolstering the logic behind having that little extra time put aside to make these GBDs how u wanted and knew they should be. 




G-Shibes - ‘6-8 week?!?! pleaseh yesh pleez!’


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

That lifespan of a model and leaderboard thing is totally an actual thing too, internal in-house props and any potential perks outside of going ;ALPHA!’ and stuff as well.








*Lead engineer and lead GBD projects honchos - no words necessary, is completely understood*















Someone on the Oceanus lines or G Steel made beef with these two and its more than personal? ^^^


----------

